# Begegnung mit schaalem Beigeschmack.



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Eine durchaus nicht abgelegene Angelstelle in urbaner Umgebung. Meist sitzen oder stehen da mehrere Angler, trotz Angeldruckes eine Topstelle. Ich komme hin, 2 ältere Herren, mit Grundrute. "Petri", Smalltalk, freundliche Frage, ob ich paar Würfe machen kann.
Kein Problem. 
Die haben paar fette Barsche sehr deutlich jenseits der 30, und eher knapp von der 40 weg.
Ich habe nix. Nix mit Gummi, nix mit Plaste, nix mit Blech. Die angeln mit  Ansteckern. Kleine Barsche und Kaulbarsche, die nach Bedarf gesenkt werden.

Aber dann bemerke ich, die zappeln noch am Haken. Ich bekomme ein schaales Gefühl. Unfairness, andere angeln nicht mit Lebendfisch. Es ärgert. Aber petzen will man auch nicht. 
Und die haben wirklich gut gefangen, und auch sehr große Barsche abgeschlagen.
Ein mutmaßlicher Hechtbiss brachte einen Hakenverlust (Monovorfach)...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Aber dann bemerke ich, die zappeln noch am Haken. Ich bekomme ein schaales Gefühl. Unfairness, andere angeln nicht mit Lebendfisch. Es ärgert. Aber petzen will man auch nicht.
> Und die haben wirklich gut gefangen, und auch sehr große Barsche abgeschlagen.
> Ein mutmaßlicher Hechtbiss brachte einen Hakenverlust (Monovorfach)...


Jo, kenne ich die Spezialisten, gibt es an meinem Baggersee auch so einige von.
Die sind auch alle älter und haben dies schon immer so gemacht, anders, also mit der Spinne würden die auch nix fangen.
Ich habe damit allerdings keine Probleme?

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Nun ja, es war ein recht öffentlicher Ort, sie waren erfolgreich, und sie waren nicht selektiv beim Abschlagen...
Ich hab mir selbst Limits gesetzt, Entnahme von Barschen  zwischen 29 cm und 35, und nicht mehr als 4 Stck pro Tag, oder 8pro Woche. 
Aber vermutlich hab ich im Laufe des Jahres mehr entnommen, da häufiger am Wasser.
Trotzdem finde ich die Unverfrohrenheit seltsam. Sie wussten genau, dass "Untote" Köfis verboten sind, und haben auch erstmal behauptet, mit totem Köfi zu angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich hab mir selbst Limits gesetzt, Entnahme von Barschen zwischen 29 cm und 35, und nicht mehr als 4 Stck pro Tag, oder 8pro Woche.


Die müssen deine ethischen Vorstellungen ja nicht teilen.
Ich finde sie nicht schlecht und nachvollziehbar.
Aber wie ich hier sehe, im Fangthread, fängst du ja auch nicht schlecht!
Der Spaß bei den Kollegen hört spätestens dann auf, wenn sich die Kleinfische aus dem Ufersaum zurück ziehen und sie keine Köfis mehr bekommen, das ist nicht mehr lange.
Dann bist du aber immer noch am Start, also bitte nicht neidisch sein!

Jürgen


----------



## crisis (17. November 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. In meiner Jugend war Lebendköder noch erlaubt. Mehr gefangen habe ich damit auch nicht.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die müssen deine ethischen Vorstellungen ja nicht teilen.
> Ich finde sie nicht schlecht und nachvollziehbar.
> Aber wie ich hier sehe, im Fangthread, fängst du ja auch nicht schlecht!
> Der Spaß bei den Kollegen hört spätestens dann auf, wenn sich die Kleinfische aus dem Ufersaum zurück ziehen und sie keine Köfis mehr bekommen, das ist nicht mehr lange.
> ...


Sicherlich hast Du recht, und in Summe entnehme ich ja auch nicht ganz wenig.
Sei es den Herren (jenseits der 80, also wie lange noch) gegönnt, an ihrer Art des Angelns Freude zu haben.


----------



## Snâsh (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast Du recht, und in Summe entnehme ich ja auch nicht ganz wenig.
> Sei es den Herren (jenseits der 80, also wie lange noch) gegönnt, an ihrer Art des Angelns Freude zu haben.


Naja. Egal ob persönlich nachvollziehbar oder nicht, wenn Dinge nicht erlaubt sind und trotzdem durchgeführt werden kann dies natürlich auch Sanktionen für alle anderen haben. Ich finde eigentlich diese Ignoranz ggü. aller Anderen Hobbyfreunde eher traurig und das führt mich auch öfter an hitzige Gespräche. Wirklich was dagegen tun kann man nicht, aber freundlich darauf hinweisen und von mir aus auch "petzen" bei einer entsprechenden Stelle mache ich jedoch auch.
Bei uns am Rhein angeln die Leute teilweise auch wie sie wollen und scheren sich um überhaupt nichts. Da ruft man doch manchmal einen Bekannten mit Kontroll-Befugnis an. Fast noch schlimmer sind die Deppen die mit dem Auto zum Angelplatz fahren, auch wenn das Parken im Naturschutzgebiet mittlerweile 120,00€ kostet. 
Dadurch entstehen dann Verbotszonen, Einschränkungen an Stellen, Einschränkungen an Erlaubnissen, Einschränkungen an Uhrzeiten etc.
Von der Außenwirkung gegenüber Passanten etc. möchte ich dabei nicht sprechen. Gerade in urbanen Gegenden kann sowas den Angeltag ganz schön vermiesen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (17. November 2022)

Da muss ich mich snash anschließen einige wenige die es den anderen vermiesen. Angesprochen hätte ich sie in jedem Fall und wenn mir ein Kontrolleur bekannt wäre vermutlich auch angeschwärtzt.
Gleiches recht für alle und nur weil die älteren Herren das schon immer so gemacht haben und die Methode vermutlich auch gut Fisch bringt heißt das noch lange nicht das es okay ist.


----------



## Lorenz (17. November 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. In meiner Jugend war Lebendköder noch erlaubt.


Und ganz viele haben es genutzt, oder?

In manchen anderen Ländern wird es immernoch gemacht.


----------



## Guinst (17. November 2022)

Verboten ist verboten, oder? Es ist doch ganz egal wie man dazu steht, ob es einen Vorteil bringt, oder man mit anderen Methoden besser fängt. Es ist halt einfach nicht erlaubt.
Ich hätte auf jeden Fall eine Bemerkung dazu abgegeben.
Im schlimmsten Fall zieht sowas nämlich tatsächlich wieder Verbote nach sich unter denen dann alle Angler leiden müssen.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja auch etwas hin- und hergerissen. Aber letztlich gönne ich den älteren Herren ihr Vergnügen.
Es gibt Dinge, die gehen für mich gar nicht. Und dann spreche ich das auch an. Müll liegen lassen, Schnurreste liegen lassen, Fische einfach auf den Boden knallen...
Da kann ich deutlich werden.
Wenn Kiddies mit ihren Micro-Barschen endlose Fotosessions machen, sag ich ihnen, entweder fix ins Wasser, oder fix Abschlagen.
Aber wenn ältere Herren mit Lebendköfi angeln...Ja, ist verboten, und wenn man selbst nix an den Haken bekommt, merkt man das dann deutlich...aber wenn man selbst manchmal denkt, ob es nicht eine Variante wäre...


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. November 2022)

Anschwärzen würd ich auch keinen, ist in meinen Augen nicht sonderlich schlimm. Jaja.... wenn das jeder machen würd... macht aber nicht jeder!
Kann ich ja gleich die Polizei rufen weil der nachbar die mittagsruhe nicht einhält und auch noch falsch parkt.... ( da macht man sich viele freunde)


----------



## ae71 (17. November 2022)

Hallo, habe ich früher auch so gedacht, der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten. Richtig so. Aber mal ehrlich, wir regen uns auf, das es Kochtopfangler gibt und setzen die Fische, der eine mehr der andere weniger schonend zurück. Offiziel bei uns in Deutschland verboten. Wenn die alten Herren sowas sehen, wieso sollten sie dann mit dem lebenden Köfi aufhören zu fischen? Sie verwerten die Fische, wir schmeissen sie zurück. Ist das besser? Es gibt viele unter uns die gar kein Fisch essen, ist das ok, dann einem Tier leid anzutun?
Ich bin Spinnangler, aber ich hab kein problem mehr damit wenn andere mit dem lebi fischen. Klar wenn sie alles platt machen und sehr viel fangen ist evtl. mal eine Unterhaltung angebracht. Aber wenn ich weiß die kommen 3 mal im Jahr zum angeln und nehmen in diesen 3 mal 10 Barsche mit und paar Hechte, dann weiß ich das sie die auch essen werden ,und gut ist.


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast Du recht, und in Summe entnehme ich ja auch nicht ganz wenig.
> Sei es den Herren (jenseits der 80, also wie lange noch) gegönnt, an ihrer Art des Angelns Freude zu haben.


mal drüber nachgedacht, wie das mit über 80 mit Spinnangeln aussieht?


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Muss man Spinnangeln? Gibt's auch tote Köfis? 
Abgesehen davon: Spinngerödel hätten sie dabei, aber nix drauf gefangen. Also umorientiert. Flexibel bleiben, wie so ein Fernsehangler immer meint..


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Muss man Spinnangeln? Gibt's auch tote Köfis?
> Abgesehen davon: Spinngerödel hätten sie dabei, aber nix drauf gefangen. Also umorientiert. Flexibel bleiben, wie so ein Fernsehangler immer meint..


na haste schon Deine Meldung gemacht? Du willst Dir doch hier nur noch viiiel Zustimmung abholen;-))


----------



## Treets (17. November 2022)

Offenbar geht es hier nur um „verboten oder nicht“. Dass es sich um übelste Tierquälerei handelt, scheint keinen zu interessieren?
Ich hätte die Herren - egal wie alt sie sind - zurechtgewiesen und danach angezeigt. Tierquälerei ist kein „Kavaliersdelikt“, es ist - zu Recht - eine Straftat. Und auch ethisch nicht vertretbar…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2022)

Ich finde lebendige Würmer auf den Haken zu ziehen ne richtige Quälereien…
Warte auf den Tag wann es verboten wird …


----------



## Sir. Toby (17. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Aber dann bemerke ich, die zappeln noch am Haken. Ich bekomme ein schaales Gefühl. Unfairness, andere angeln nicht mit Lebendfisch. Es ärgert. Aber petzen will man auch nicht.


Was hat das mit Unfair zu tun?
Angeln ist doch kein Wettkampf! Oder empfindest du etwa ein wenig Fischneid?

Ich halte das für mich so, wer mit dem lebenden Köfi angelt, der muss, wenn er erwischt wird auch mit den Konsequenzen Leben!
Mich nervt es erst, wenn dann im Nachhinein gejammert wird, weil man erwischt und bestraft wurde!
Mit lebendem Köfi angeln, ist wie bewusst zu schnell mit dem Auto zu fahren!

Aber wer fährt schon bewusst zu schnell


----------



## salanka (18. November 2022)

Oh, und ich hatte schon freudig einen Winter Aal Thread antizipiert


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. November 2022)

Treets schrieb:


> Offenbar geht es hier nur um „verboten oder nicht“. Dass es sich um übelste Tierquälerei handelt, scheint keinen zu interessieren?
> Ich hätte die Herren - egal wie alt sie sind - zurechtgewiesen und danach angezeigt. Tierquälerei ist kein „Kavaliersdelikt“, es ist - zu Recht - eine Straftat. Und auch ethisch nicht vertretbar…


Jep, absolut der Knaller wie man hier den übelst möglichen Fail noch verharmlosen möchte  . Ich könnte wohl über einiges weg sehen, aber bei der Benutzung von lebenden Köfis gäbe es aus meiner Sicht null Spielraum und eine sofortige Anzeige.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jep, absolut der Knaller wie man hier den übelst möglichen Fail noch verharmlosen möchte  . Ich könnte wohl über einiges weg sehen, aber bei der Benutzung von lebenden Köfis gäbe es aus meiner Sicht null Spielraum und eine sofortige Anzeige.


Das sind harte Worte. Wenn man sie ausspricht, sollte man Bedenken, dass jegliche Angelei für den Fisch eine potentiell tödliche Angelegenheit ist, und ganz sicher keine Wellnesskur. Man soll bitte nicht so tun, als wäre Angeln eine Veranstaltung zur Schonbehandlung von Fischen.
Rein vom Tierschutz her könnte man sagen, der Einsatz eines Köfi zum Fang von Speisefisch ist ein "sinnvoller Grund", der Tod verangelter Fische ist dagegen ohne Sinn.
Ich möchte nicht "pro Lebendköfi" argumentieren, aber etwas Selbstreflexion des eigenen Tuns ist schon gut, wenn man über andere herzieht.
Nein, ich habe die nicht angezeigt, "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant".
(Bei Müllentsorgung am Wasser würde ich's aber tun).


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Ich lese hier viel Fangneid heraus. 
Grosse Barsche, man selbst hat nix, alte Angler, die alles verwerten... Und dann noch mit Lebendfisch... Ein echter Skandal! 

Tip : Wenn es dermassen "wurmt", sofort die Polizei anrufen. 
Und sich zum amtlich bestellten Fischereiaufseher zur Verfügung stellen. 

Geht beides. 

R. S.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jep, absolut der Knaller wie man hier den übelst möglichen Fail noch verharmlosen möchte  . Ich könnte wohl über einiges weg sehen, aber bei der Benutzung von lebenden Köfis gäbe es aus meiner Sicht null Spielraum und eine sofortige Anzeige.


Jo, Inquisition is back!
Da hat der Einlauf mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz ja mal voll funktioniert, bei den beiden Fundamentalisten hier!
Peta und Co. werden erfreut sein.

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich lese hier viel Fangneid heraus.
> Grosse Barsche, man selbst hat nix, alte Angler, die alles verwerten... Und dann noch mit Lebendfisch... Ein echter Skandal!
> 
> Tip : Wenn es dermassen "wurmt", sofort die Polizei anrufen.
> ...


Ok, Du liest Fangneid heraus. Ich möchte es nicht gänzlich ausschließen. 
Nun hab ich die beiden nicht angezeigt. Warum, hab ich auch geschrieben.
Dass man bei einer illegalen beobachteten Praktik ein doofes Gefühl hat, ist das was verwerfliches? Gibt's nen Freifahrtschein für illegale Methoden? Wie reagiert man auf ausgelegte Aalschnüre, oder auf Angler direkt neben der Fischtreppe?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das sind harte Worte. Wenn man sie ausspricht, sollte man Bedenken, dass jegliche Angelei für den Fisch eine potentiell tödliche Angelegenheit ist, und ganz sicher keine Wellnesskur. Man soll bitte nicht so tun, als wäre Angeln eine Veranstaltung zur Schonbehandlung von Fischen.
> Rein vom Tierschutz her könnte man sagen, der Einsatz eines Köfi zum Fang von Speisefisch ist ein "sinnvoller Grund", der Tod verangelter Fische ist dagegen ohne Sinn.
> Ich möchte nicht "pro Lebendköfi" argumentieren, aber etwas Selbstreflexion des eigenen Tuns ist schon gut, wenn man über andere herzieht.
> Nein, ich habe die nicht angezeigt, "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant".
> (Bei Müllentsorgung am Wasser würde ich's aber tun).


Angeln an sich ist natürlich immer mit Leid am Fisch verbunden. Doch sollte doch jeder Angler dieses so klein wie möglich halten egal ob Verwertung oder Release. 
Also ich für mich versuche das Leid des Fisches so kurz wie möglich zu halten.
Wenn man nun aber einen Köfi ne halbe Stunde an der Leine zappeln lässt ist das meines Erachtens eine ganz andere Hausnummer und hat nichts mit gering halten des Tierleids zu tun.


----------



## Waidbruder (18. November 2022)

dd


----------



## Waidbruder (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das sind harte Worte. Wenn man sie ausspricht, sollte man Bedenken, dass jegliche Angelei für den Fisch eine potentiell tödliche Angelegenheit ist, und ganz sicher keine Wellnesskur. Man soll bitte nicht so tun, als wäre Angeln eine Veranstaltung zur Schonbehandlung von Fischen.
> Rein vom Tierschutz her könnte man sagen, der Einsatz eines Köfi zum Fang von Speisefisch ist ein "sinnvoller Grund", der Tod verangelter Fische ist dagegen ohne Sinn.
> Ich möchte nicht "pro Lebendköfi" argumentieren, aber etwas Selbstreflexion des eigenen Tuns ist schon gut, wenn man über andere herzieht.
> Nein, ich habe die nicht angezeigt, "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant".
> (Bei Müllentsorgung am Wasser würde ich's aber tun).


Ich finde der Einsatz eines lebenden Köfis ist überhaupt kein sinnvoller Grund. Man kann genausogut einen toten nehmen oder einen Kunstköder. Es hat ja auch seinen Grund warum der lebende Köfi verboten ist. Und ich habe früher gesehen wie manche Kollegen lebende Köfis anködern, z.b. den Haken durch beide Augen gestochen damit er besser hält...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Es hat ja auch seinen Grund warum der lebende Köfi verboten ist.



Das sieht man im größten Teil der Welt anders.
Warum denkt man in Deutschland immer schlauer zu sein als alle anderen?



Waidbruder schrieb:


> Und ich habe früher gesehen wie manche Kollegen lebende Köfis anködern, z.b. den Haken durch beide Augen gestochen damit er besser hält...



Das hab ich zB noch nie gesehen aber es gibt ja überall ein paar schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wenn man nun aber einen Köfi ne halbe Stunde an der Leine zappeln lässt ist das meines Erachtens eine ganz andere Hausnummer und hat nichts mit gering halten des Tierleids zu tun.


Aha, also sind ja die ganzen UL Angler auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenn sie auf ihre winzig Köder, an ihren Spielzeugruten mal einen besseren Hecht haken und diesen im Endlosdrill platt machen, so es auch keinen Sinn mehr machen würde diesen zu releasen?
Und nach dem obligatorischen Fangfoto erst recht nicht mehr.
Für mich ist dies auch eine bewusste, vorsätzliche Tierquälerei!
Ich finde jedenfalls die Selbstgerechtigkeit so Mancher hier zum Kotzen.
Und das mit dem Willen zur Anzeige und Denunziation hat ja in Deutschland Tradition.

Jürgen


----------



## magi (18. November 2022)

Machen wir uns nichts vor, der untote Köfi ist immer noch zahlreich im Einsatz. Finde ich auch nicht sonderlich pralle, ist aber so (Es wird seinen Grund haben, ein toter, passiv angebotener, Kofi ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der schlechteste Köder zum Barschangeln an den mir bekannten Gewässern). Genauso wie ich ich die 100 % Releaser nicht pralle finde, die jeden Fisch 2-3 Min. in die Kamera halten müssen, sich selbst als Fischfreunde erste Güte feiern und nicht selten durch medialen Geltungsdrang dafür sorgen, das ganze Gewässer in vorauseilendem Gehorsam mit Sanktionen durch die Bewirtschafter belegt werden, um weitere (negative) Öffentlichkeits-Entstehung zu minimieren.


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Angeln an sich ist natürlich immer mit Leid am Fisch verbunden. Doch sollte doch jeder Angler dieses so klein wie möglich halten egal ob Verwertung oder Release.
> Also ich für mich versuche das Leid des Fisches so kurz wie möglich zu halten.
> Wenn man nun aber einen Köfi ne halbe Stunde an der Leine zappeln lässt ist das meines Erachtens eine ganz andere Hausnummer und hat nichts mit gering halten des Tierleids zu tun.


schreibt das mal um

"Angeln ist mit einer Beeinträchtung am Fiusch verbunden , die sollt der Angler so klein wie möglich halten , egal ober Verwertung oder Release..
das versuchre ich , Wenn man den Köfi ne halbe stunde zappeln läßt sollte man den haken so anbringen, das daraus über die Beeinträchtugung des Fisches hinaus nix weiter  entsteht . " Der Rest ist Hineininterpretation von Begriffen Leid und Schmerz , die a) eigentlich auf den Mensch angewendet werden und b) deshalb auch anders definiert sind.  das hat nix damit zu tun , mit dem Fisch nicht sorgfältuig um zu gehen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Durch beide Augen zu ködern, bedeutet den Tod des Köderfisches und macht keinen Sinn.
Das habe ich vor Jahrzehnten nie so gemacht und auch nie gesehen.

Akzeptieren, Anzeigen oder selbst mit Köder fisch Angeln.

Wir haben hier am Rhein auch so nen Zander Freund mit "LustamZandern", sozusagen den Herrn "Zander Lust" , der womöglich an einem Seitanarm auf Grund lebende Fische anbietet, sieht man ausgezeichnet am Zupfen der Spitze.

Der fängt nat. ausgezeichnet und Twistert nebenbei noch, was noch einen Verstoß darstellt. Fänge wurden dann sauber im Netz dargestellt.
Ich lache darüber nur, Anzeigen würde ich die nur, wenn Sie an meinem Lieblingssee wilden würden und zwar bei der Fischereiaufsicht.
Die bekommen da dann nie wieder einen Schein.
An öffentlichen Gross Gewässern wie dem Rhein is mir das sowas von egal... Die Idioten da bauen ständig Mist, da is mir jede Aufregung zu anstrengend.
Übrigens auch ein entscheidender Grund, warum ich dem IndustrieFluss Rhein den Rücken kehrte.
Industrie und Asis am Wasser will ich nich.

Gibt's halt dicke Barsche und Hecht statt Zander.
Dafür aus klaren, natürlichen Gewässern ohne oder weniger "Pack" in Sicht...

R. S.


----------



## crisis (18. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aha, also sind ja die ganzen UL Angler auf der sicheren Seite.
> Wenn sie auf ihre winzig Köder, an ihren Spielzeugruten mal einen besseren Hecht haken und diesen im Endlosdrill platt machen, so es auch keinen Sinn mehr machen würde diesen zu releasen?


Steh ich aufm Schlauch? Wie rechtfertigt die eine Methode der bewussten Tierquälerei denn die andere?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Wie rechtfertigt die eine Methode der bewussten Tierquälerei denn die andere?


Das war keine Rechtfertigung für irgendwas, sondern ein Vergleich!

Jürgen


----------



## crisis (18. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das war keine Rechtfertigung für irgendwas, sondern ein Vergleich!
> 
> Jürgen


Hört sich eher an wie 'wenn der das darf dann darf ich das andere aber auch'.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Hört sich eher an wie 'wenn der das darf dann darf ich das andere aber auch'


Das kannst du jetzt interpretieren wie du möchtest, es war ein Vergleich!
Ich habe früher auch mit lebenden Köfis gefischt und habe auch keine Probleme dies situationsbedingt auch heute noch tun, z.B. auf Waller.
Sehr selten allerdings, da ich eigentlich schon mein ganzes Anglerleben hindurch (ca.55 Jahre!) schon Spinnfischer bin, also nicht erst seit gestern, weil es halt angesagt ist.
Allerdings besitze ich kein UL Gerät, meine kleinste Rute nach unten hat 28gr. WG.
Hab auch gar keinen Zugang zu entsprechendem Gewässer, da einziger Grund mit sowas zu fischen, die Angelei auf Forellen wäre.
Was mich vom Lebend Köder fischen abhält, ist halt die Gesetzeslage in Verbindung mit Leuten, die das Tierschutzgesetz anscheinend mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen haben und noch, wie man hier sehen kann, Anzeige freudig sind!
Wie schon gesagt, die Selbstgerechten, die keinesfalls über ihren Tellerrand hinaus sehen können.

Jürgen


----------



## Achim Stahl (18. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die Selbstgerechten, die keinesfalls über ihren Tellerrand hinaus sehen können.



Oha, dünnes Eis, würde ich mal sagen. Deine UL-Verurteilung (und selbst praktizierst du es ja nicht) kommt mir durchaus auch selbstgerecht vor. 

Und Fische langsam verrecken lassen ist nun mal illegale Tierquälerei. Meiner Meinung nach durchaus zurecht. Ich kann da meine Klappe auch nicht halten, wenn ch so etwas sehe. Ja und auch 80-Jährige wissen ganz genau, dass sie das nicht dürfen.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Oha, dünnes Eis, würde ich mal sagen. Deine UL-Verurteilung (und selbst praktizierst du es ja nicht) kommt mir durchaus auch selbstgerecht vor.


Na immerhin drohe ich diesen Leuten aber nicht mit Anzeigen!
Was ich darüber denke, ist schließlich meine Sache.
So wie es auch jedem frei steht, das Fischen mit lebend Köfi abzulehnen.

Jürgen


----------



## Waidbruder (18. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht sonderlich pralle, ist aber so (Es wird seinen Grund haben, ein toter, passiv angebotener, Kofi ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der schlechteste Köder zum Barschangeln an den mir bekannten Gewässern).


Das sehe ich auch so. Aber dann muss man sich einfach mal etwas Gedanken machen und eine Angelmethode wählen, mit der man den toten Köderfisch entsprechend animieren kann. Da gibt es heutzutage viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das sind harte Worte. Wenn man sie ausspricht, sollte man Bedenken, dass jegliche Angelei für den Fisch eine potentiell tödliche Angelegenheit ist, und ganz sicher keine Wellnesskur. Man soll bitte nicht so tun, als wäre Angeln eine Veranstaltung zur Schonbehandlung von Fischen.
> Rein vom Tierschutz her könnte man sagen, der Einsatz eines Köfi zum Fang von Speisefisch ist ein "sinnvoller Grund", der Tod verangelter Fische ist dagegen ohne Sinn.
> Ich möchte nicht "pro Lebendköfi" argumentieren, aber etwas Selbstreflexion des eigenen Tuns ist schon gut, wenn man über andere herzieht.
> Nein, ich habe die nicht angezeigt, "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant".
> (Bei Müllentsorgung am Wasser würde ich's aber tun).


Deinen Eingangs–Post habe ich etwas anders aufgefasst.

Aber mit diesem Post sprichst du mir genau aus der Seele!




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jep, absolut der Knaller wie man hier den übelst möglichen Fail noch verharmlosen möchte  . Ich könnte wohl über einiges weg sehen, aber bei der Benutzung von lebenden Köfis gäbe es aus meiner Sicht null Spielraum und eine sofortige Anzeige.






Treets schrieb:


> Offenbar geht es hier nur um „verboten oder nicht“. Dass es sich um übelste Tierquälerei handelt, scheint keinen zu interessieren?
> Ich hätte die Herren - egal wie alt sie sind - zurechtgewiesen und danach angezeigt. Tierquälerei ist kein „Kavaliersdelikt“, es ist - zu Recht - eine Straftat. Und auch ethisch nicht vertretbar…


Ohne nun einen Streit vom Zaum brechen zu wollen, aber dieses Verhalten ist typisch deutsch!

In unserem ach so tollen Land wird ruckzuck die Moral-Keule ausgepackt und drauf los geknüppelt was das Zeug hält und dies meist sehr unreflektiert!

Was für den einen moralisch unkorrekt ist, muss es für den anderen noch lange nicht sein!

Klar haben die beiden eine Straftat begangen, das steht nach deutschem Recht Auser Frage!
Und man hätte die beiden auch ruhig drauf ansprechen können, aber deshalb gleich anzeigen?

Fändet ihr das geil wen; euch jemand aus allem was ihr am Wasser macht einen Strick dreht?
Ich wette ihr habt auch schon Fische außerhalb von Schonmaß und Schonzeit gefangen und dies zurück gesetzt.
Fändet ihr das geil, deswegen von einem Kollegen angezeigt zu werden?

Und zumindest für mich ist da moralisch kein Unterschied, zwischen lebenden Köfi und einen zu entnehmenden Fisch unrechtmäßig zurücksetzen!

Also, wer ohne Schuld ist, werfe den ersten Stein….

P.s. Ich angle in Deutschland auch nicht mit lebendem Köfi, einfach weil es nicht gestattet ist! Moralisch habe ich da keine Bedenken.
Im Ausland, wo erlaubt greife ich nämlich auch zum lebenden Köfi.


----------



## Wasishier (18. November 2022)

Wir Angler stehen eh zusehends mehr in kritischer Betrachtung innerhalb der Gesellschaft. Solche Aktionen stärken nicht unbedigt unser Image. 

In ein paar Jahren werden wir an Teichen sitzen, welche per Drohnen uns überwachen, alles scharf reglementiert ist und der gefangene Fisch eingescannt werden muß, dann würden wir uns freuen mit totem Köderfisch angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Achim Stahl (18. November 2022)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ohne nun einen Streit vom Zaum brechen zu wollen, aber dieses Verhalten ist typisch deutsch!
> 
> In unserem ach so tollen Land wird ruckzuck die Moral-Keule ausgepackt und drauf los geknüppelt was das Zeug hält und dies meist sehr unreflektiert!
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass das typisch deutsch ist. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin viel im Ausland zum Fischen. Egal in welchem Land, nirgends hat man solche Angst, jemanden "_anzuscheißen_" wie hier. Wenn man sich strafbar verhält, werden in den USA, in Skandinavien, Frankreich, Spanien... viel schneller die Cops oder wer auch immer gerufen als in Deutschland. Das zum Einen.

Eine vorsätzliche Straftat wiegt schon etwas mehr als "_moralisch unkorrekt_".

Ich fände es natürlich nicht geil, bei einer Straftat erwischt zu werden. Würde ich aber bewusst eine begehen, wäre ich mir schon darüber klar, dass ICH der Täter bin und zurecht angezeigt wurde.

In den meisten Bundesländern gibt es im Fischereigesetz keine Entnahmepflicht. Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet außerdem das Töten eines Wirbeltiers ohne vernünftigen Grund. Das heißt, das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, den ich nicht vernünftig verwerten kann, ist fast überall auch außerhalb der Schonzeit legitim. Würde mich deswegen jemand anzeigen, sähe ich der Sache sehr entspannt entgegen.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Waidbruder (18. November 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Das heißt, das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, den ich nicht vernünftig verwerten kann, ist fast überall auch außerhalb der Schonzeit legitim. Würde mich deswegen jemand anzeigen, sähe ich der Sache sehr entspannt entgegen.
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> 
> Achim


Ich fürchte das ist am Ende nicht so einfach. Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Freibrief für C&R. Dann dürfte ich auch alles zurücksetzten wenn ich als Begründung dafür ja eh gar keinen Fisch esse? Oder leider nie den Fisch fange den ich fangen will, einen Barrakuda in der Ostsee z.B.? Alles individuelle Auslegung? Gesetzlich ist es doch gerade der Aspekt der Verwertung, der das Angeln legitimiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren werden wir an Teichen sitzen, welche per Drohnen uns überwachen, alles scharf reglementiert ist und der gefangene Fisch eingescannt werden muß, dann würden wir uns freuen mit totem Köderfisch angeln zu dürfen.


Und um ein solches Szenario zu fördern macht es auch Sinn, wenn wir uns bei Fehlverhalten dann gegenseitig Anzeigen? 
So lässt sich dies sicherlich mächtig beschleunigen, um endlich ans Ziel zu kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Achim Stahl (18. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Freibrief für C&R. Dann dürfte ich auch alles zurücksetzten wenn ich als Begründung dafür ja eh gar keinen Fisch esse? Oder leider nie den Fisch fange den ich fangen will, einen Barrakuda in der Ostsee z.B.? Alles individuelle Auslegung? Gesetzlich ist es doch gerade der Aspekt der Verwertung, der das Angeln legitimiert.



Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich Fische zurücksetze, die ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, oder ob ich das vorschiebe, um jemanden zu verar...en. Da ich zweites nicht mache, bin ich, wie gesagt, entspannt. 

In meinem Heimatland SH ist laut Fischereigesetz nur das Angeln mit dem Vorsatz JEDEN Fisch zurückzusetzen (wie man den Vorsatz bei jemandem beweisen will, weiß ich nicht) nicht erlaubt.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das ist am Ende nicht so einfach. Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Freibrief für C&R. Dann dürfte ich auch alles zurücksetzten wenn ich als Begründung dafür ja eh gar keinen Fisch esse? Oder leider nie den Fisch fange den ich fangen will, einen Barrakuda in der Ostsee z.B.? Alles individuelle Auslegung? Gesetzlich ist es doch gerade der Aspekt der Verwertung, der das Angeln legitimiert.


Hallo,

nun, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz darf ich ohne vernünftigen Grund kein Tier töten, aber wenn ich jetzt z.B. beim Hechtfischen einen richtig großen fange (wie neulich den mit ca. 15 Kilo), dann geht der wieder zurück, da der mir zu groß für eine Verwertung ist. Ebenso würde ich keinen 65er Hecht entnehmen, da an diesem nicht viel dran ist. Da liegt, für mich, kein vernünftiger Grund für das Töten vor (80er bis 90er entnehme ich meist, da ich grundsätzlich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe).
Anders sieht es aus, wenn jemand auf Karpfen fischt und einen Portionskarpfen mit so 1,5 bis 2 Kilo wieder schwimmen lässt, da hätte man keine Ausrede. Da muss man halt schauen, dass das niemand mitkriegt  . Ich bin kein Befürworter von C&R, habe aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn das jemand praktiziert.
Wobei, etwas Aufpassen sollte man da schon.
Aber direkt ist wegen C&R, glaube ich, noch niemand verurteilt worden, sondern fast immer wegen unsachgemäßer Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## heinzi (18. November 2022)

Mein Gott, ob einer mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, ist doch egal. Ob er einen gültigen Angelschein hat oder an dem Vereinsgewässer gar nicht angeln darf, spielt doch für den Fisch auch keine Rolle. Und ob der Angler nun mehr Fisch mit nimmt als erlaubt, ist doch ebenfalls egal. Wenn der es nicht macht, dann macht es halt ein anderer, also was solls. Naja, und wegen des einen kleinen Liters Altöl der im See des Nachbarvereins entsorgt wurde muss man sich nun wirklich nicht aufregen. Da gibt es ja deutlich schlimmere Sachen. Also, alles heiße Luft.


----------



## liac (18. November 2022)

Hi, 

zuerst mal kurz meine Sicht der Dinge: 

Wegen mir soll jeder machen was Er/Sie will und ich würde dafür auch niemanden verpetzen. 

Generell dachte ich zu Anfangs auch dass man natürlich über dieses Thema diskutieren kann und auch sollte. Ich bin als kleiner Junge auch noch mit meinem Dad losgezogen und es wurde vor 20/25 Jahren noch lebende Köfis genutzt (und ich weis auch gar nicht ob es da schon verboten war oder nicht, aber ich glaube schon), ist aber auch egal. Mein Dad hat es halt so gemacht und würde es wahrscheinlich auch heute noch so machen wenn auf Toten nichts beißt, wenn Er denn noch angeln würde. Ich würde Ihm das auch nicht verübeln, so wie allen Anderen auch nicht.

Ich für mich würde aber heute niemals mit lebendem Köfi angeln wollen, weil ichs halt scheixxe finde. Daran würde sich auch nichts ändern wenn neben mir Leute mit lebendem Köfi fangen und ich nicht. 



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Aber wenn ältere Herren mit Lebendköfi angeln...Ja, ist verboten, und wenn man selbst nix an den Haken bekommt, merkt man das dann deutlich...aber wenn man selbst manchmal denkt, ob es nicht eine Variante wäre...



Und dann kommen wir zu diesem Beitrag wo ich mir dann denke, ich weis worum es geht, Neid. Nicht um die Fische die lebendig an den Haken kommen und sehr wahrscheinlich elendig verrecken werden oder ähnliches, NEIN um Neid. "Unfairness" im Ausgangspost passt da auch sehr gut zu. Und das finde ich schon ziemlich traurig. 

Wenn Du ein go für Angeln mit lebenden Köfi willst, kannst Du Dir das nur selbst geben. Denn es ist nun mal verboten und Du musst selbst entscheiden ob noch mehr Barsche/Hechte es dir wert sind eben doch mal verpetzt zu werden. 

Was das Thema "alle Angler" angeht kann man natürlich drüber streiten, wie man sich am besten verhält, da evtl. an einer hoch frequentierten Stelle wieder mehr Leute negativ auf das Thema angeln aufmerksam gemacht werden könnten. Da hab ich aber auch keine Ahnung was man am besten macht, wie schon oben gesagt würde ich gar nichts machen. 

Lg liac 

PS: Ich habe mir bisher nur die erste Seite durchgelesen und werde ggf. noch etwas hinzufügen wenn mir noch was einfällt.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Hallo,
also bei uns (Bayern) ist der lebende Köderfisch seit 1985 verboten. Ich denke, dass das deutschlandweit (zumindest BRD) so war, denn das Verbot fußte auf dem Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesgesetz) soweit ich weiß und nicht auf ein Fischereigesetz oder Verordnung dazu (Ländergesetze bzw. Verordnungen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Schilfsänger (18. November 2022)

Jup, ab 1990 dann leider auch im "Osten". Hat das Verbot nicht ein angelnder "Wessi" angestoßen ?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Jup, ab 1990 dann leider auch im "Osten". Hat das Verbot nicht ein angelnder "Wessi" angestoßen ?


Hallo,

keine Ahnung. Habe die letzten Jahre, wo noch erlaubt nur selten damit gefischt. War da schon 90prozentiger Spinnfischer.
Da es aber vom Tierschutzgesetz her ausging eher nicht  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Jup, ab 1990 dann leider auch im "Osten". Hat das Verbot nicht ein angelnder "Wessi" angestoßen ?


Nein. Es galten dann einfach die gesetzlichen Regelungen der BRD.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zuerst mal kurz meine Sicht der Dinge:
> 
> ...


Du liest bei mir Fangneid heraus. Vielleicht ist es so, zumindest ein bisschen. Und, wer ist ganz frei davon?
Als letztens (letzten Spätherbst...)ein anderer neben mir stand, mit Spinnruten, und fing, und ich nicht, hab ich mich auch geärgert. Über mich. Nicht über den anderen. 
Und, nein. Ich hab die beiden alten nicht verpetzt, und würde es nicht tun. Fangneid hin oder her. 
Gespräch, Austausch ist ja immer eine gute Sache, wenn man selbst etwas unsicher in der eigenen Bewertung ist. Insofern fand ich die Reaktionen hier im Thread hilfreich. Besonders die von Taxidermist. 
Ich halte nix von moralischen Rigorosmus. Ich halte auch nix davon, nix zu sagen oder zu schreiben aus Angst, sich den Schnabel zu verbrennen.


----------



## rustaweli (18. November 2022)

Was ein Threat! 
Fängt heute nicht auch Promi Big Brother an?


----------



## Schilfsänger (18. November 2022)

Tierschutz
					

Tierschutz im ASV Rheidt e.V. 1926




					web.archive.org


----------



## Floma (18. November 2022)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ohne nun einen Streit vom Zaum brechen zu wollen, aber dieses Verhalten ist typisch deutsch!


Da kann ich nicht anders, da muss ich einfach. 

Wahrhaftig typisch Deutsch ist die Flut an Aussagen darüber, was typisch Deutsch wäre. Alles andere findest du auch mit Pali am Hindukusch oder in Äthiopien mit Teller in der Unterlippe.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was ein Threat!
> Fängt heute nicht auch Promi Big Brother an?


Kenne ich nicht, nie gesehen. War aber heute ne halbe Stunde am Wasser. 4 Barsche, 25 bis 30 cm. Dann wären die Fingerkuppen und Spitzenringe vereist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Tierschutz
> 
> 
> Tierschutz im ASV Rheidt e.V. 1926
> ...




Zu dem Anglerfeind Hermann Drossé steht so einiges in den Tiefen des AB.


----------



## Schilfsänger (18. November 2022)

Na da hatte ich ja nicht ganz unrecht. Ansonsten soll jeder machen wie er will, ein anschwärzen gäbe es für mich nicht!


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Jup, ab 1990 dann leider auch im "Osten". Hat das Verbot nicht ein angelnder "Wessi" angestoßen ?


Wer sonst?!


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ob einer mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, ist doch egal. Ob er einen gültigen Angelschein hat oder an dem Vereinsgewässer gar nicht angeln darf, spielt doch für den Fisch auch keine Rolle. Und ob der Angler nun mehr Fisch mit nimmt als erlaubt, ist doch ebenfalls egal. Wenn der es nicht macht, dann macht es halt ein anderer, also was solls. Naja, und wegen des einen kleinen Liters Altöl der im See des Nachbarvereins entsorgt wurde muss man sich nun wirklich nicht aufregen. Da gibt es ja deutlich schlimmere Sachen. Also, alles heiße Luft.


Beim Liter Altöl hätte ich nun doch keine Hemmung beim Anzeigen...


----------



## liac (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Du liest bei mir Fangneid heraus. Vielleicht ist es so, zumindest ein bisschen. Und, wer ist ganz frei davon?
> Als letztens (letzten Spätherbst...)ein anderer neben mir stand, mit Spinnruten, und fing, und ich nicht, hab ich mich auch geärgert. Über mich. Nicht über den anderen.
> Und, nein. Ich hab die beiden alten nicht verpetzt, und würde es nicht tun. Fangneid hin oder her.
> Gespräch, Austausch ist ja immer eine gute Sache, wenn man selbst etwas unsicher in der eigenen Bewertung ist. Insofern fand ich die Reaktionen hier im Thread hilfreich. Besonders die von Taxidermist.
> Ich halte nix von moralischen Rigorosmus. Ich halte auch nix davon, nix zu sagen oder zu schreiben aus Angst, sich den Schnabel zu verbrennen.



Und, wer ist ganz frei davon?

ICH. 

Ich geh erstmal ans Wasser um mich selbst runter zu fahren und zu entspannen, weil mir das schon vollkommen reicht. Was wirklich nicht einfach ist in GE und Umgebung, aber es gelingt meistens trotzdem selbst bei mir, obwohl ich schon sehr leicht zu triggern war und auch immer noch bin.  

Wir haben für uns "feste" Mitnehmfenster und trotzdem lasse/n ich/Wir Fische die knapp an der Lippe gehakt sind und kein Beeinträchtigungen haben wieder schwimmen ob jetzt wegen mir oder meiner Freundin sei mal dahingestellt.

Fangneid wie du es so beschreibst an ü80+ Jährigen, die dann den Krieg mitgemacht haben finde ICH wirklich SEHR traurig.

Sry das muss ich so sagen, mein Opa hat auch noch Stichlinge im "Mühlenteich" mit rotem Wollfaden gefangen für die Suppe, als Kind. Jetzt gibt es hier keine Stichlinge mehr.....

Lg liac


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Na dann freue ich mich für Dich, dass Du perfekt bist. Ich bin es nicht.


----------



## feko (18. November 2022)

Is doch egal ob der Köderfisch untot ist.
Ist das gleiche wie mit ner Ampel.
Die war doch gar nicht rot.
Mein beileid für die Angehörigen


----------



## liac (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na dann freue ich mich für Dich, dass Du perfekt bist. Ich bin es nicht.



Was für perfekt?! 

Im Leben sicher nicht! Im Umgang (mit Menschen) generell sicher auch nicht !

Aber neidisch sein auf 80+ Jährige Opas spricht jetzt auch nicht für dich. Wait what...*ko*z* Das finde ich wirklich sehr traurig.

Und was Angeln angeht bin ich schon sehr zufrieden mit Uns.

Lg liac

Edit: nach Umgang (mit Menschen))... nich dass wieder jemand meckert.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Portionskarpfen mit so 1,5 bis 2 Kilo


Da könnte ich genauso argumentieren, dass ich grad das Essen für ein 10 Kopf Grillfest besorgen möchte. 
Alles nicht so einfach. 
Kolja Kreder hat das mal alles dargestellt. 
Richter sind da auch verschiedener Ansicht. 
Am besten man sieht bei selektivem CR trotzdem zu, dass es schnell geht und keiner zuschaut. 
Ich würde die Opis auch nicht anzeigen, auch wenn ich selber nicht in DE mit lebendem Köfi angeln würde 
Treibende Pose klappt auch mit dem toten Köfi auf Barsch. 
Mit der Moral beim Angeln ist es manchmal ein schmaler Grat. 
Jeder ist letztendlich für sein Handeln verantwortlich. 
Wo schau ich weg, wo nicht. 
Ich mag mir dafür keine Regeln auferlegen und spreche Sachen an, die mir stinken. Vielleicht erreiche ich damit etwas. 
Aber ne Anzeige gäbe es bei mir da nicht. 
Lässt jemand seinen Müll liegen, nerv ich den solange bis er ihn einpackt. 
Grundeln ins Gebüsch schmeißen sprech ich an. 
Aber ich kann niemanden zu etwas zwingen. 
Solch Leute machen es meist nächstes Mal wieder. 
Es sei denn ich setz mich mit denen 6 Wochen wöchentlich 2 Stunden hin und mach auf MPU.


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2022)

Es ist glaube ich keine gute Richtung den Thread jetzt so zuzuspitzen und den Eingangspost vom Matthias_R darauf zu reduzieren.

Ich verstehe auch das angebliche Skandalon nicht: Mich würde es auch wurmen und vielleicht sogar erzürnen, wenn Andere an meinem Gewässer meinem Zielfisch mit _unerlaubten Methoden _nachstellen. Egal übrigens wie alt oder jung sie wären. Tatsache bleibt, sie _mogeln_. 
Und ich finde gerade dann auch den Gedanken der Unfairness naheliegend: Denn wir alle freuen uns über einen tollen Fisch, oder eine tolle Serie:

 Und zu dieser Freude gehört es eben auch, das man damit etwas geschafft hat, was andere nicht konnten, das man sich den Fang erarbeitet hat im Rahmen dessen was erlaubt ist. Wir alle -ist ja der ältesten Anglerwitz der Welt- nennen gerne und mit Stolz die größten Fische und Sternstunden am Wasser. So sind wir halt. Und dazu gehört eben auch der Stolz das Fängers, ein Quäntchen Erfahrener oder Findiger oder maybe Glücksbegünstigter zu sein als andere.

Wenn das dann durch Kollegen am Wasser unterlaufen wird, die die Regeln brechen, dann hinterläßt es ein schales Gefühl. 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich auf zwei Maden an der Matchrute  einen sschönen RRapfenzufällig quergehakt. Hätte ich mich mit ihm im Raubfischthread als der grosse Rapfenspezi  gebrüstet, hätte ich bestimmt ein entsprechendes Echo erhalten: und garantiert nicht weil alle fangneidisch gewesen wären.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Was für perfekt?!
> 
> Im Leben sicher nicht! Im Umgang (mit Menschen) generell sicher auch nicht !
> 
> ...



OK. Ich bin das absolute Charakterschwein. Für Dich, weil es mich in der Situation etwas gewurmt hat, dass die mit der illegalen Methode gut gefangen haben, und ich nüscht.
Für andere, weil ich das Schwerverbrechen nicht angezeigt hab, sondern Verständnis.
Du schreibst, Du findest es zum Kotzen, dass mich der Erfolg mit der nicht legalen Methode etwas gewurmt hat.
Ich Versuche, mich mit moralischen Wertungen zurück zu halten, im Wissen dass ich sehr unperfekt bin. 
Persönlich halte ich Moralin für ein gesellschaftliches Nervengift.
(Bei Altöl ins Wasser oder Boden würde ich aber auch anzeigen....)


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Minimax: Danke.....


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist glaube ich keine gute Richtung den Thread jetzt so zuzuspitzen und den Eingangspost vom Matthias_R darauf zu reduzieren.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch das angebliche Skandalon nicht: Mich würde es auch wurmen und vielleicht sogar erzürnen, wenn Andere an meinem Gewässer meinem Zielfisch mit _unerlaubten Methoden _nachstellen. Egal übrigens wie alt oder jung sie wären. Tatsache bleibt, sie _mogeln_.
> Und ich finde gerade dann auch den Gedanken der Unfairness naheliegend: Denn wir alle freuen uns über einen tollen Fisch, oder eine tolle Serie:
> ...


Wenn Du das so siehst, dann musst Du aber aus dieser Grsellschaft abhauen, Westen  scheint  nicht zu funktionieren, vielleicht Osten?
Heisst nicht, dass ich deine Gedanken nicht verstehe.


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> OK. Ich bin das absolute Charakterschwein. Für Dich, weil es mich in der Situation etwas gewurmt hat, dass die mit der illegalen Methode gut gefangen haben, und ich nüscht.
> Für andere, weil ich das Schwerverbrechen nicht angezeigt hab, sondern Verständnis.


Aus der Nummer kommst jetzt nicht mehr raus  

Einmal zur Kreuzigung bitte… fachmännisch durchgeführt von selbsternannten Moralaposteln und Gutmenschen!


Ganz im Ernst, in meinen Augen hast nichts falsch gemacht.
Ich dachte auch zuerst, es hätte dich der Fangneid zum Eingangspost bewegt.
Diese Ansicht von mir hat sich mit deinen weiteren Beiträgen aber absolut relativiert.

Ich denke du wolltest hier einfach dein Erlebnis teilen und andere Meinungen dazu hören.
Schade, dass du nun so unter die Räder kommst!

Fakt ist, was den lebend Köfi angeht gibts zwei Lager.
Der Thread kann noch 100 Seiten weiter geführt werden, ohne dass man auf einen Nenner kommt!

Fakt ist aber auch, dass kein Angler, außer er fischt wirklich nur für den Kochtopf, die Moralkeule schwingen braucht!
Egal ob das Gesetz in manchen Bundesländern Auslegungssache ist in Bezug auf C&R. Nur weil es eine halblegale Grauzone ist, macht’s die Geschichte auch nicht besser.


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

In Anbetracht dem Gemetzel dass unter der Oberfläche unter den Fischen stattfindet
 ist die Debatte überflüssig.


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn Du das so siehst, dann musst Du aber aus dieser Grsellschaft abhauen, Westen  s heißt nicht zu funktionieren
> Ihren, vielleicht Osten?


Pardon, was meinst Du- ich kann Deinen Post nicht ganz entschlüsseln?


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2022)

Jeder hat da so seine Achillesferse würd ich meinen ...

Ich persönlich bin recht entspannt, was das angeln mit lebenden KöFis angeht (was ich sehr häufig am Wasser erlebt habe und weiter erlebe, übrigens von allen Altersklassen), dagegen aber echt allergisch auf Leute, die Fanglimits brachial missachten ... witzigerweise sind in direkten Freundeskreis zwei Kontrollettis (Rhein und Vereinsgewässer) die die Sache ähnlich sehen. 

Des Weiteren bin ich persönlich der festen Überzeugung, dass Kunstköder nur in ganz seltenen Fällen den Lebendköfis unterlegen sind.
Dementsprechend fühle ich mich keinesfalls benachteiligt, wenn ich irgendwo ne tanzende Pose sehe.

Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich am Wasser immer im absoluten Jagdfieber bin, dann freue ich mich über jeden Fisch - auch wenn mein Nachbar den fängt. Da kann ich garnichts gegen tun.

 Maßlosigkeit allerdings finde ich einen echt ekligen Charakterzug ...

Gute Nacht Leute, habt euch lieb und nehmt nur soviel mit, wie ihr tragen könnt 
David


----------



## Wasishier (19. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und um ein solches Szenario zu fördern macht es auch Sinn, wenn wir uns bei Fehlverhalten dann gegenseitig Anzeigen?
> So lässt sich dies sicherlich mächtig beschleunigen, um endlich ans Ziel zu kommen!
> 
> Jürgen


Mein Text war eindeutig. Es geht darum, dass das uns Anglern schadet. 

Wo empfehle ich hier die Anzeige?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> Wo empfehle ich hier die Anzeige?


Damit warst nicht du gemeint, sorry.
War eher auf die Law & Order Typen hier bezogen!

Jürgen


----------



## Verstrahlt (19. November 2022)

Falls in paar Jahren Blei beim angeln verboten wird gibt's sicher auch welche die andere anschwärzen falls sie es noch benutzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Wenn jeder tut was er selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, gibt es doch keinen Grund sich über andere zu echauffieren(in jeder Hinsicht, Setzkescher, C&R, KöFi....).

Die Initiatoren jedweder Verbote verlassen sich aber darauf, dass es genug Denunzianten gibt und finden anscheinend auch immer genug willige Protagonisten .


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn jeder tut was er selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, gibt es doch keinen Grund sich über andere zu echauffieren(in jeder Hinsicht, Setzkescher, C&R, KöFi....).
> 
> Die Initiatoren jedweder Verbote verlassen sich aber darauf, dass es genug Denunzianten gibt und finden anscheinend auch immer genug willige Protagonisten .


Na ja, bei allem, was nachhaltig sehr negativen Einfluss hat, oder andere sehr direkt schädigt, hört der Spaß auf. Altöl- oder Müllentsorgung am Wasser oder im Wald würde ich genau so anzeigen, wie Diebstahl o.Ä.
Wenn ich Kiddies schwarz angeln sehe, erinnere ich mich an die eigene Kindheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Altöl- oder Müllentsorgung



Es ging doch um Fisch und Verbote das Angeln betreffend und nicht um schwere Verbrechen, die der Allgemeinheit schaden?


----------



## heinzi (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn jeder tut was er selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, gibt es doch keinen Grund sich über andere zu echauffieren(in jeder Hinsicht).


Was machen denn dann die ohne Gewissen, denen z.B. Recht und Gesetzt einfach am Arsch vorbei geht und nur ihren eigen Vorteil im Leben sehen? 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ein so simpler Sachverhalt bei der die Rechtslage absolut klar ist, von einigen in so ein polemisches Schlammloch gezogen werden kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Was machen denn dann die ohne Gewissen, denen z.B. Recht und Gesetzt einfach am Arsch vorbei geht und nur ihren eigen Vorteil im Leben sehen?



Die angeln dann eben mit lebendem KöFi und benutzen zB einen Setzkescher.


----------



## heinzi (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die angeln dann eben mit lebendem KöFi und benutzen zB einen Setzkescher.


Die ganze Diskussion hat sich leider in die falsche Richtung entwickelt und am Thema vorbei. Und der Threadersteller wurde z.T. in eine absolut falsche moralische Ecke gestellt. Hier wurde mal wieder das Opfer zum Täter gemacht, typisches victim blaming.


----------



## Achim Stahl (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die angeln dann eben mit lebendem KöFi und benutzen zB einen Setzkescher.


... reissen Fische, nehmen alles mit, was sie bekommen können, stechen Meerforellen mit einer Forke auf dem Laichbett, lassen ihren Müll am Wasser, verjagen andere Angler...

Alles schon erlebt. Menschen ohne Gewissen gibt es leider garnicht so wenige. Bei Manchen helfen - leider - nur Verbote und drastische Bestrafungen.


Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> ... reissen Fische, nehmen alles mit, was sie bekommen können, stechen Meerforellen mit einer Forke auf dem Laichbett, lassen ihren Müll am Wasser, verjagen andere Angler...



Das sind doch idiotische Einzelfälle und nicht die Regel!
Ich jedenfalls hab sowas noch nicht gesehen in 40 Jahren am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hier wurde mal wieder das Opfer zum Täter gemacht



Welches Opfer?
Es geht hier nur um das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi und nicht um Kapitalverbrechen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kiddies schwarz angeln sehe, erinnere ich mich an die eigene Kindheit.


Hallo,

eine Frage (ohne jegliche Polemik), wann hast Du, oder auch andere, das letzte Mal Kinder beim Schwarzfischen gesehen?
Bei mir ist das schon so lange her, dass ich mich da kaum daran erinnern kann  . Zwanzig Jahre mindestens.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die angeln dann eben mit lebendem KöFi und benutzen zB einen Setzkescher.


Hallo,

Setzkescher ist z.B. in Bayern erlaubt. Mit dem lebenden Köderfisch wird es happiger, wenn es da zur Anzeige kommt und der Betreffende wird wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt, dürfte auch meist erstmal der Fischereischein weg sein, da von der Fischereibehörde davon ausgegangen wird, dass derjenige "zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ungeeignet ist"(Gesetzestext). Das Gleiche gilt bei einer Verurteilung wegen Fischwilderei. Da kann bis zu fünf Jahren der Fischereischein weg sein . 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (19. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage (ohne jegliche Polemik), wann hast Du, oder auch andere, das letzte Mal Kinder beim Schwarzfischen gesehen?
> Bei mir ist das schon so lange her, dass ich mich da kaum daran erinnern kann  . Zwanzig Jahre mindestens.
> ...


Ich, meine, da keinen Schein, oder nicht für alle Gewässer welche wir gemeinsam beafischen. Finde auch lebend Köfi daneben, nehme aber selbst gern mal nen Setzkescher, release oft, mag keine Allesabschläger, nehme aber oft die Mortalität beim Release in Kauf. Mag kein reines CuR, gehe aber selbst oft auf Arten wie Döbel/Barben und hoffe lediglich auf nen eventuell verwertbaren Beifang. Mag keine Umweltsäue und blende dabei selbsgefällig aus wieviel Mist ich schon im Wasser versenkt habe nur um mit Lebewesen im Wasser zu "spielen".
Darum bleibe ich ganz ruhig, bedauere diesen Threat und versuche so oft es mir gelingt, nicht an moralischer Masturbation teilzunehmen, trotz meiner Meinung zu vielem.
Schönes WE allerseits!


----------



## heinzi (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welches Opfer?
> Es geht hier nur um das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi und nicht um Kapitalverbrechen.


Für mich ist der TE das Opfer. Was dem hier so an Neid unterstellt wurde, ist einfach nicht feierlich.
Das hat auch nichts mit Kapitalverbrechen zu tun. Problematisch wird es immer wenn jeder nach seiner eigenen Moralvorstellung richtet und nicht mehr nach dem Gesetzt. Für den einen ist Diebstahl ein Kavaliersdelikt, ein anderer nimmt das vielleicht etwas ernster. Kommt wohl auch drauf was und wem man beklaut. Natürlich ist es kein Weltuntergang wenn jemand mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt. Es ist aber dennoch nicht erlaubt und sogar verboten.


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage (ohne jegliche Polemik), wann hast Du, oder auch andere, das letzte Mal Kinder beim Schwarzfischen gesehen?
> Bei mir ist das schon so lange her, dass ich mich da kaum daran erinnern kann  . Zwanzig Jahre mindestens.
> ...


Letzte Woche.
Wenn Kiddies garantiert jünger als 14, mit Gufis hantieren (und auch was fangen) ist es garantiert Schwarzangeln, Fischereischeinprüfung geht bei uns erst ab 14 und ist Voraussetzung für Kunstköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Für mich ist der TE das Opfer.



Also so schlimm empfinde ich das nicht.
Der TE macht sich Gedanken und stellt diese zur Diskussion. Ist doch gut und interessant wenn es verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


----------



## heinzi (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also so schlimm empfinde ich das nicht.
> Der TE macht sich Gedanken und stellt diese zur Diskussion. Ist doch gut und interessant wenn es verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


Ja finde ich auch, aber bitte fair und sachlich und faktenbasiert. Wenn das Thema sachlich diskutiert werden würde, dann gebe es vielleicht 5-6 Statements dazu. Verboten ist halt verboten. Man kann durchaus über den Sinn des Verbotes diskutieren, von mir aus auch seitenlang, aber nicht über das Getane als solches. 
Aber plötzlich steht der TE bzw. sein Verhalten in der Diskussion. Und da wird das "Opfer" zum Täter. Das geht mir einfach zu weit.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Letzte Woche.
> Wenn Kiddies garantiert jünger als 14, mit Gufis hantieren (und auch was fangen) ist es garantiert Schwarzangeln, Fischereischeinprüfung geht bei uns erst ab 14 und ist Voraussetzung für Kunstköder.


Hallo,

oder waren das jugendliche Mitglieder im Verein, welche lediglich ohne die vorgeschrieben Aufsicht fischten? Solche würde ich nicht als Schwarzfischer einstufen da hier ja mit Lizenz gefischt wird, wenn auch unerlaubterweise. Darüber würde ich eh hinwegsehen.
Eine Einschränkung bei Köder für Jugendliche gibt es bei uns nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## u-see fischer (19. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn Kiddies garantiert jünger als 14, mit Gufis hantieren (und auch was fangen) ist es garantiert Schwarzangeln, Fischereischeinprüfung geht bei uns erst ab 14 und ist Voraussetzung für Kunstköder.


Gilt so nicht in NRW. Hier dürfen Kinder mit Jugendfischereischein auch mit Kunstköder angeln, sofern sie durch einen Fischereischeininhaber (auch der muss nicht volljährig sein) begleitet werden.


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also so schlimm empfinde ich das nicht.
> Der TE macht sich Gedanken und stellt diese zur Diskussion. Ist doch gut und interessant wenn es verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


Ja, das ist so die Intention gewesen. 
Dass es ins Persönliche kippt, ist nicht überraschend, dass es Leute gibt, die einem dann beispringen, ist sehr freundlich und erfreulich. Wer vom Sachlichen aber ins Persönliche geht, stellt sich m.E. aber selbst bloß.
Und, letztlich geht es ja darum, wie wir mit, ich sag Mal, unsauberen Praktiken umgehen, wenn wir sie bemerken. Wenn Leute über dem Fanglimit oder unter dem Maß Zander entnehmen. Wenn Aalschnüre gelegt werden. Wenn in bekannten Winterstandplätzen mit Pilker mit feststehendem Haken gezielt gerissen wird...
Bei uns ist schleppen verboten, gibt aber viele, die Mal ne Fahrwasserkante abfahren und nen großen Gummi hinterherziehen.
Wo schaut man nicht hin, was hält man für untragbar...
Die Grenzen sind sicher fließend. Anlass war eben der Lebendköfi, ich hätte auch anderes schreiben können, von der Aalschnur mit 5 Haken, vom Angeln direkt neben der Fischtreppe, oder dem Abknüppeln untermaßiger Zander. Alles schon gesehen hier in Branne.


----------



## heinzi (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also so schlimm empfinde ich das nicht.
> Der TE macht sich Gedanken und stellt diese zur Diskussion. Ist doch gut und interessant wenn es verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


Ich denke wir haben unsere Ansichten ausgetauscht und liegen ja auch nicht wirklich auseinander. Zum Abschluß würde ich noch gerne folgenden Gedanken einbringen.
Die Mods bemühen sich hier um Einhaltung der Regeln, die jeder bei der Anmeldung hier zugestimmt hat und die ein vernünftige Miteinander regeln soll. Jeder Mod hat sicherlich einen eigenen Ermessensspielraum und auch eine eigene Toleranzgrenze hinsichtlich Einschreitzeitpunkt. Aber das Grundgerüst ist doch für alle gleich. Ich fände es auch hier nicht richtig das, wenn jemand gegen die vereinbarten Regeln verstößt und das dann durch den Mod entsprechend geahndet wird, ja das dann der Mod zum "Geächteten" wird nur weil er das durchsetzt was jeder vorher zugestimmt hat. Das wäre für mich "Welt verkehrt". Und genauso sehe ich das mit dem lebenden Köderfisch bzw. dessen verbotene Verwendung durch zwei ältere Sportfischer auch. Ich gönne es den beiden und sehe es auch nicht als Verbrechen an. Aber die Frage taucht spätestens dann wieder auf, wenn es plötzlich wieder alle machen. 
Also Prof, ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Diskussion mit dir. Und ja, du hast Recht, Diskussion und Meinungsaustausch ist richtig und wichtig und ein Privileg der Demokratie, um mal beim derzeitigen Zeitgeist zu bleiben.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. November 2022)

Interessante Diskussion. Lebend Köfi verboten - was verboten ist macht man nicht. Was, wenn es mal anders Rum geht?
Kleine Geschichte dazu:
Ich war an nem See angeln mit der Feederrute und hatte nebenbei ne Rute mit totem Köderfisch draußen. Mittags kam ein Kontrolleur zeigte mir Ausweis und Marke und ermahnte mich das ich nur mit Maden im Futterkorb angeln darf und nicht mit Futter. Nach einem kleinen Plausch und Einsicht von mir fragte er was an der anderen Rute wäre. 
Ich sagte: Rotauge auf Hecht. Er: die Pose bewegt sich ja gar nicht. Ich: ist ja auch tot, wie vorgeschrieben. Er: jaaaa Jung, so fängst aber hier nichts, der muss schon zappeln!! So und nun?
Soll ich den jetzt anscheißen wegen Aufforderung zur Tierquälerei oder soll ich mim lebend Köfi nen Hecht fangen.
Alles rein persönliche Abwägung. Soll jeder machen wir er mag. Meine Meinung.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Pardon, was meinst Du- ich kann Deinen Post nicht ganz entschlüsseln?


Angeln ist ja nun wahrlich nicht der einzige Bereich, wo man beschi...t wird. Was bleibt einen da übrig?


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben unsere Ansichten ausgetauscht und liegen ja auch nicht wirklich auseinander. Zum Abschluß würde ich noch gerne folgenden Gedanken einbringen.
> Die Mods bemühen sich hier um Einhaltung der Regeln, die jeder bei der Anmeldung hier zugestimmt hat und die ein vernünftige Miteinander regeln soll. Jeder Mod hat sicherlich einen eigenen Ermessensspielraum und auch eine eigene Toleranzgrenze hinsichtlich Einschreitzeitpunkt. Aber das Grundgerüst ist doch für alle gleich. Ich fände es auch hier nicht richtig das, wenn jemand gegen die vereinbarten Regeln verstößt und das dann durch den Mod entsprechend geahndet wird, ja das dann der Mod zum "Geächteten" wird nur weil er das durchsetzt was jeder vorher zugestimmt hat. Das wäre für mich "Welt verkehrt". Und genauso sehe ich das mit dem lebenden Köderfisch bzw. dessen verbotene Verwendung durch zwei ältere Sportfischer auch. Ich gönne es den beiden und sehe es auch nicht als Verbrechen an. Aber die Frage taucht spätestens dann wieder auf, wenn es plötzlich wieder alle machen.
> Also Prof, ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Diskussion mit dir. Und ja, du hast Recht, Diskussion und Meinungsaustausch ist richtig und wichtig und ein Privileg der Demokratie, um mal beim derzeitigen Zeitgeist zu bleiben.


Zwei Punkte dazu:

Es hat sich dich niemand über einen Kontrolleur beschwert, der sich an die Gesetzeslage hält, oder? Es ging um die Frage, ob es meine moralische Pflicht ist meine Mitbürger auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen. Und da muss ich ganz klar sagen - Jain. Das liegt eben in meinem persönlichen Ermessensspielraum oder moralischen Ermessen oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte. Ich bin zum Beispiel niemand, der Falschparker anschwärzt, Steuerfudelei petzt (wie sie praktisch jeder zweite betreibt) oder eben Angler mit lebenden KöFi anzeigt. Gleichzeitig kann ich mich natürlich nirgendwo beschweren, wenn ich selbst beim übertreten der Regeln erwischt werde, außer eben bei mir selbst. Ich kenne die Regel und die Konsequenz- selbst schuld, würd ich meinen.

Ob der lebende KöFi nun in diese Grauzone fällt oder nicht ist persönliche Ansichtssache. Für mich ist das so. Meine Denke dabei ist klar "Fische sind keine Menschen und auch keine Warmblüter - für die gelten andere Regeln, da sie nachgewiesenermaßen andere Empfindungen von Schmerz und Stress haben als ich und meine Warmblüterkollegen. Wenn ich denken würde, dass Fische so gequält werden, dann muss ich auch gezieltes bzw vorsätzliches C&R verdammen und den Setzkescher ächten." Für andere sieht die Sachen eben anders aus - gründe dafür können diverse sein.

Gleichzeitig gibt es für mich natürlich auch Regelübertretungen, bei denen kann ich nicht wegschauen. Wenn im Alltag Leib, Leben oder Eigentum von Mitmenschen angerührt wird zum Beispiel. Zu dem Eigentum von Allen gehört in meinem Verständnis auch die Natur - so darf sich jeder eben nur soviel nehmen, wie ihm zusteht ohne anderen etwas weg zu nehmen. In solchen Fällen habe ich auch schon öfter "gepetzt" im Sinne von "achtet mal auf den Kollegen im gelben Anzug auf dem weißen Boot, der hat jetzt schon den fünften Zander abgeschlagen".

Und selbst für Kontrolleure vor Ort gibt es "Ermessensspielraum" würd ich meinen ... das gilt sowohl für Kontrolleure am Wasser wie für unsere "Kontrolleure im öffentlichen Raum". 
Alle, die mit Regeln und deren Einhaltung zu tun haben wissen, dass Gerechtigkeit nicht bedeutet, dass alle zu jeder Zeit nach den gleichen Regeln tanzen müssen. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen und  Ermessensspielraum, das wissen die meisten Polizisten, das weiß ich als Lehrer und das wissen auch viele Kontrolleure.

Groetjes
David


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2022)

Hallo,


daci7 schrieb:


> dass Gerechtigkeit nicht bedeutet, dass alle zu jeder Zeit nach den gleichen Regeln tanzen müssen.


Das sehe ich anders. 

Wenn der Kontrolleur bei Angler A ein Vergehen ahndet und dann bei Angler B das gleiche Vergehen einfach durchgehen lässt, empfinde ich das schon als ungerecht.


----------



## heinzi (20. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Es ging um die Frage, ob es meine moralische Pflicht ist meine Mitbürger auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen.


Ok, wenn das die Fragestellung war dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Ich dachte eher es ging darum wie die allgemeine Anglerschaft das rechtswidrige Verhalten der beiden Herren in Bezug auf die Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen sieht. 
Ich sehe mich auch nicht als Moralapostel oder sogar Hilfssheriff der die Regelungen überwacht. Im vorliegenden Fall hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nur geschmunzelt. Obwohl,  oder vielleicht gerade, weil ich mich auch schon zu den "älteren Herren" zähle und früher auch mit lebenden Köderfisch ( aber nur widerwärtig und immer mit einem schlechten Gewissen)  geangelt habe. Aber wenn z.B. 5 Vereinskollegen mit unlauteren Mittel den halben See leerfischen, obwohl den Besatz alle bezahlt haben, würde man dann petzten und auf die Einhaltung der Regel drängen? Für manche ist es ja auch fast schon gerecht wenn man demjenigen etwas wegnimmt, der mehr als man selbst hat. Ist das Unmoralisch? Und jetzt kommt das zum tragen was du als _"meinem persönlichen Ermessensspielraum oder moralischen Ermessen oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte" _bezeichnest_. _Wie weit geht die persönliche Gleichgültigkeit oder das Verantwortungsgefühl? Hört die bei der eigenen Haustüre auf?

Klar, man sollte schon recht gut zwischen Fehlverhalten und Rechtsbruch trennen. Was aber bei manchen nicht immer gelingt.
_Aber dann bemerke ich, die zappeln noch am Haken. Ich bekomme ein schaales Gefühl. Unfairness, andere angeln nicht mit Lebendfisch. Es ärgert. Aber petzen will man auch nicht_
Im Grunde genommen hat der TE lediglich nur seine Beobachtung geschildert.

Das Thema ist eigentlich zu Vielschichtig und kompliziert um in einem solchen Forum diskutiert und bewertet zu werden. 
Für mich war es dennoch wieder interessant andere Meinungen zu lesen und über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und mal wieder in andere Leut`s Teller zu schauen. Und angenehm finde ich , das solche Diskussionen überwiegend ohne persönliche Beleidigungen stattfinden. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Obwohl, oder vielleicht gerade, weil ich mich auch schon zu den "älteren Herren" zähle und früher auch mit lebenden Köderfisch ( aber nur widerwärtig und immer mit einem schlechten Gewissen) geangelt habe.


Wat ne geile aussage, nach dem Motto, Schatz ich habe die Nachbarin aber nur widerwärtig und mit schlechtem Gewissen gepimpert


----------



## heinzi (20. November 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wat ne geile aussage, nach dem Motto, Schatz ich habe die Nachbarin aber nur widerwärtig und mit schlechtem Gewissen gepimpert


Ja das könnte stimmen. Aber sag, woher kennst Du meine Nachbarin?


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ja das könnte stimmen. Aber sag, woher kennst Du meine Nachbarin?


kenne ich nicht, aber haben wir nicht alle eine Scharfe Nachbarin


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wat ne geile aussage, nach dem Motto, Schatz ich habe die Nachbarin aber nur widerwärtig und mit schlechtem Gewissen gepimpert


In dem Fall wären beide schuld, weil sie nicht auf seine Frau gewartet haben oder sie nicht dabei haben wollten …


----------



## steffen78 (20. November 2022)

Na ich weiß nicht ob wir uns da in laufe der Jahre nicht das Wasser abgeben lassen... in meiner Kindheit war lebend köderfisch auch noch erlaubt. Heut haben wir eine Doppelmoral. Da wird das Schweinefleisch ( haltungsstufe 1) verkauft wo die Tiere unter wiederlichsten Bedingungen gehalten werden, industrielle Fischzucht wo Antibiotika quasi zum grundnahrungsmittel für die Fische zählt, der Wolf wird in (dichtbesiedelten) Deutschland geschützt und holt sich immermal paar leckere Schafe... 
Und wir machen uns ins Hemd wegen lebenden Köderfisch. 
Irgendwie passt diese Doppelmoral in diese Zeit...
Und vielleicht spricht aus dem Text des thread Ersteller mehr Neid als gesetzestreue ?...


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2022)

Hallo,


steffen78 schrieb:


> mehr Neid als gesetzestreue


Das glaube ich nicht.

Neid wäre es wohl eher, wenn er selber auch gerne so angeln würde, sich aber nicht trauen würde, weil er Angst vor Sanktionen haben müsste, die ältere Herren aber nicht.

Mich  selber regen Regelübertretungen auch unterschiedlich stark auf.

Wenn sie nur dazu dienen, die persönlichen Fangchancen  des Regelbrechers zu maximieren sehe ich das schon kritisch.

Wenn sie einen positiven Beitrag zu Fischhege und Gewässerpflege bedeuten, hätte ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kenne ich nicht, aber haben wir nicht alle eine Scharfe Nachbarin


Hallo,

nein, ich nicht. Meine ist 85  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, ich nicht. Meine ist 85  .
> 
> ...


ja ich weiß, dafür ist sie aber Reich, ist doch das selbe


----------



## plinse (20. November 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ich früher auch so gedacht, der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten. Richtig so. Aber mal ehrlich, wir regen uns auf, das es Kochtopfangler gibt und setzen die Fische, der eine mehr der andere weniger schonend zurück. Offiziel bei uns in Deutschland verboten. Wenn die alten Herren sowas sehen, wieso sollten sie dann mit dem lebenden Köfi aufhören zu fischen? Sie verwerten die Fische, wir schmeissen sie zurück. Ist das besser? Es gibt viele unter uns die gar kein Fisch essen, ist das ok, dann einem Tier leid anzutun?
> Ich bin Spinnangler, aber ich hab kein problem mehr damit wenn andere mit dem lebi fischen. Klar wenn sie alles platt machen und sehr viel fangen ist evtl. mal eine Unterhaltung angebracht. Aber wenn ich weiß die kommen 3 mal im Jahr zum angeln und nehmen in diesen 3 mal 10 Barsche mit und paar Hechte, dann weiß ich das sie die auch essen werden ,und gut ist.





Treets schrieb:


> Offenbar geht es hier nur um „verboten oder nicht“. Dass es sich um übelste Tierquälerei handelt, scheint keinen zu interessieren?
> Ich hätte die Herren - egal wie alt sie sind - zurechtgewiesen und danach angezeigt. Tierquälerei ist kein „Kavaliersdelikt“, es ist - zu Recht - eine Straftat. Und auch ethisch nicht vertretbar…


Tja, wo trennt Ihr dann?

Angeln dient nicht der Unterhaltung sondern der Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln und "Mit Essen spielt man nicht" 
Das Thema Tierquälerei kommt noch dazu. Fische, die tief geschluckt oder anderweitig blöd gebissen haben, kommen regelmäßig vor. Angelt einer auf Stückzahl und Zeitvertreib, verangelt er mehr Fische, als wenn er den aktuellen Bedarf entnimmt und aufhört.
Wenn man den lebenden KöFi anzeigt, kann man bei denen diekt weiter machen, die irgendwie blumig begründet ohne Verwertungsabsicht (weiter) angeln.

Interessant finde ich wie gesagt die Doppelmoral einiger aus selbst gemachten Regeln einerseits aber Verurteilung des lebenden Köderfischs andererseits.

Blöd ist das Thema der Gesetzesverletzung grundsätzlich, da Angeln, Jagd, ... gesellschaftlich angreifbar sind, nur dass die Jagd einen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen bringt.

Es aus der Anglerschaft heraus selbst in den Griff zu bekommen, wäre für das Angeln an sich das beste.
Verkapptes C&R mit "Regeln des Hauses" sind für mich nicht groß anders zu gewichten als der lebende Köderfisch, ganz besonders wenn man dann auf die Köder guckt und die auf gezielt große Fische zielen, die dann aber nicht verwertet werden, weil es ja die großen sind 

VG, Eike


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Wenn der Kontrolleur bei Angler A ein Vergehen ahndet und dann bei Angler B das gleiche Vergehen einfach durchgehen lässt, empfinde ich das schon als ungerecht.


Ok, sehe ich eben nicht so.
Die Situation bei Angler A kann doch eine ganz andere sein, als die Situation bei Angler B.


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Situation bei Angler A kann doch eine ganz andere sein, als die Situation bei Angler B.


hat nix mit angeln zutun jetzt,
ich wurde mal(1998) mit 20kmh zu schnell morgens um 4Uhr mitten in der Woche(kein Mensch und kein Auto auf der Straße) in der Innenstadt Geblitzt und angehalten, nach einem klärendem Gespräch mit einem Nettem Polizisten war ich mit einem 20er(DM) und Glück dabei, an selber Stelle wurde ein Arbeitskollege 2 Wochen später ebenfalls mit 20kmh zu schnell Geblitzt allerdings um 14Uhr(viele Menschen und Autos unterwegs), 75 DM
selbes Delikt andere Situation.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Tja, wo trennt Ihr dann?
> 
> Angeln dient nicht der Unterhaltung sondern der Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln und "Mit Essen spielt man nicht"
> Das Thema Tierquälerei kommt noch dazu. Fische, die tief geschluckt oder anderweitig blöd gebissen haben, kommen regelmäßig vor. Angelt einer auf Stückzahl und Zeitvertreib, verangelt er mehr Fische, als wenn er den aktuellen Bedarf entnimmt und aufhört.
> ...


Hervorragend 

R. S.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2022)

Da


Thomas. schrieb:


> hat nix mit angeln zutun jetzt,
> ich wurde mal(1998) mit 20kmh zu schnell morgens um 4Uhr mitten in der Woche(kein Mensch und kein Auto auf der Straße) in der Innenstadt Geblitzt und angehalten, nach einem klärendem Gespräch mit einem Nettem Polizisten war ich mit einem 20er(DM) und Glück dabei, an selber Stelle wurde ein Arbeitskollege 2 Wochen später ebenfalls mit 20kmh zu schnell Geblitzt allerdings um 14Uhr(viele Menschen und Autos unterwegs), 75 DM
> selbes Delikt andere Situation.


zeigt aber das Problem
es gibt  nie die 100% gleichen Taten, also muss der "Bestrafer " die Möglichkeit haben, unterschiedlich zu reagieren. sonst wäre das Geschrei berchtigt groß.


----------



## magi (21. November 2022)

Das Problem an Verfehlungen, gleich welcher Art, sind für die breite Masse doch eher die "side effects". Wenn du jetzt in NRW legal korrekt mit Köfi angeln willst, musst du dir entweder im Vorfeld deine Fische besorgen und *tot* mitnehmen oder parallel zum eigentlich Angeln fangen. Hin- und/oder Abtransport in lebender Form nicht mehr gestattet. Interessanterweise hat sich auch die Grundel an der Ruhr eher flussabwärts verbreitet, wenn da was dran ist an der "ich habe jetzt noch ein paar lebende Grundeln übrig, die ich mir eh am Kanal/Rhein etc. besorgt habe und kipp die mal einfach hier ab"-Theorie, dann kann man die Protagonisten nicht hart genug bestrafen! Kenne mittlerweile min. 1 Forellenteich, wo es ebenfalls vor Grundeln wimmelt. Angeln mit (totem) Köfi dort erlaubt und relativ klar, wie dieser Besatz zustande kam...Nee Leute, ich verstehe die Sympatien für agile Köfis aus anglerischer Sicht und habe selbst schon damit gefischt...Die Umsetzung in der Praxis ist allerdings oft haarsträubend inkl. angedeutetem Herzstich und Haken mit Ködernadel unter die Haut ziehen. Diese Methodik und die eingangs beschriebene "Augenköderungung" habe ich mit kleinen Döbeln und Lauben selbst Ende der 90er auf dem Witterner Ruhrstück beobachten können. Ich war live nur ein paar Meter entfernt, die Fische sterben weiß Gott nicht sofort, zumindest die erwähnten Arten nicht (großer Einzelhaken, jeweils durch beide Augen durch). Ich scheiße keinen an, aber wäre in ernsthafter Überlegung einen Kontrolleur anzuscheißen, der sowas einfach durchgehen lässt, in seiner Funktion!


----------



## liac (21. November 2022)

Hi nochmal,

war hier eigentlich schon raus, aber heinzi hats mir nochmal angetan.



heinzi schrieb:


> Für mich ist der TE das Opfer. Was dem hier so an Neid unterstellt wurde, ist einfach nicht feierlich.
> Das hat auch nichts mit Kapitalverbrechen zu tun. Problematisch wird es immer wenn jeder nach seiner eigenen Moralvorstellung richtet und nicht mehr nach dem Gesetzt. Für den einen ist Diebstahl ein Kavaliersdelikt, ein anderer nimmt das vielleicht etwas ernster. Kommt wohl auch drauf was und wem man beklaut. Natürlich ist es kein Weltuntergang wenn jemand mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt. Es ist aber dennoch nicht erlaubt und sogar verboten.



Der TE hat doch selbst gesagt dass er (vllt.) neidisch war. Und wenn er die "Beiden" einfach angezeigt hätte und darüber einen Thread erstellt hätte, hätte ich mir meinen Teil gedacht und vllt. nen lachenden oder auch mad Smiley gegeben oder auch gar nix und gut. Denn vom rechtlichen Teil ist es natürlich vollkommen richtig dass ein lebender Köfi verboten ist.



heinzi schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch, aber bitte fair und sachlich und faktenbasiert. Wenn das Thema sachlich diskutiert werden würde, dann gebe es vielleicht 5-6 Statements dazu. Verboten ist halt verboten. Man kann durchaus über den Sinn des Verbotes diskutieren, von mir aus auch seitenlang, aber nicht über das Getane als solches.
> Aber plötzlich steht der TE bzw. sein Verhalten in der Diskussion. Und da wird das "Opfer" zum Täter. Das geht mir einfach zu weit.



Yep, wenn es um sachlich und um Fakten gegangen wäre, hätte der TE aber auch die Beiden angezeigt und das Thema wäre erledigt gewesen. Denn in dieser Darstellung hätte der TE einen Fehler gemacht, denn Er hat die beiden trotz Vergehen nicht angezeigt. Weil verboten ist verboten.



heinzi schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das die Fragestellung war dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Ich dachte eher es ging darum wie die allgemeine Anglerschaft das rechtswidrige Verhalten der beiden Herren in Bezug auf die Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen sieht.
> Ich sehe mich auch nicht als Moralapostel oder sogar Hilfssheriff der die Regelungen überwacht. Im vorliegenden Fall hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nur geschmunzelt. Obwohl,  oder vielleicht gerade, weil ich mich auch schon zu den "älteren Herren" zähle und früher auch mit lebenden Köderfisch ( aber nur widerwärtig und immer mit einem schlechten Gewissen)  geangelt habe. Aber wenn z.B. 5 Vereinskollegen mit unlauteren Mittel den halben See leerfischen, obwohl den Besatz alle bezahlt haben, würde man dann petzten und auf die Einhaltung der Regel drängen? Für manche ist es ja auch fast schon gerecht wenn man demjenigen etwas wegnimmt, der mehr als man selbst hat. Ist das Unmoralisch? Und jetzt kommt das zum tragen was du als _"meinem persönlichen Ermessensspielraum oder moralischen Ermessen oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte" _bezeichnest_. _Wie weit geht die persönliche Gleichgültigkeit oder das Verantwortungsgefühl? Hört die bei der eigenen Haustüre auf?
> 
> Klar, man sollte schon recht gut zwischen Fehlverhalten und Rechtsbruch trennen. Was aber bei manchen nicht immer gelingt.
> ...



Das verstehe ich dann wieder ÜBERHAUPT NICHT, und mir kommt der Verdacht Ihr könnt euch vllt. zusammen tun. "und früher auch mit lebenden Köderfisch ( aber nur widerwärtig und immer mit einem schlechten Gewissen) geangelt habe. Aber wenn z.B. 5 Vereinskollegen mit unlauteren Mittel den halben See leerfischen, obwohl den Besatz alle bezahlt haben, würde man dann petzten und auf die Einhaltung der Regel drängen?"

MIR würde nie in den Sinn kommen WIDERWÄRTIG UND IMMER WIEDER MIT EINEM SCHLECHTEN GEWISSEN lebende Fische an nen Haken zu hängen mit dem Grund: Ja aber die fangen und ich nicht, jetzt muss ich das auch so machen?!?!?!?! WAIT WHAT

Meine drei Möglichkeiten:

Ich scheixx die an weils mir auf die Eier geht und ich in dem Verein bleiben möchte.

Ich nehms hin und fang mir meine Fische auf meine Weise.

Ich wechsel den Verein.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Aber genau das hat er doch in einem Post in Frage gestellt, ob er auch mit lebendem Köfi angeln sollte um mehr zu fangen ?

Lg liac


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2022)

Ich hab geschrieben, dass VIELLEICHT ein bisschen Neid bei war.
Gleiche Stelle, heute. Ein Kollege zuppelt ein Gummikrebslein über den Grund, und hat ordentlich Betrieb an seiner Leine, alles Ü30, bis Ü35. Bei mir: nüscht. 
Natürlich ärgere ich mich. Köderwechsel, Wobbler bringt auch nix. Wieder Gummikrebslein, und mit der richtigen Führung, und dem richtigen Bleikopf (was dann wieder zum Thema Farbe führt), läuft es. dann. 32, 35, 38, 28 und nen kleinen binnen weniger Minuten. 
Ärger, ja. Ärger über die eigene Blödheit. Und probieren, machen, ...bis es läuft.
Diese Art der Methodenoptimierung war bei den Lebendköfis nicht möglich....


----------



## liac (21. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben, dass VIELLEICHT ein bisschen Neid bei war.
> Gleiche Stelle, heute. Ein Kollege zuppelt ein Gummikrebslein über den Grund, und hat ordentlich Betrieb an seiner Leine, alles Ü30, bis Ü35. Bei mir: nüscht.
> Natürlich ärgere ich mich. Köderwechsel, Wobbler bringt auch nix. Wieder Gummikrebslein, und mit der richtigen Führung, und dem richtigen Bleikopf (was dann wieder zum Thema Farbe führt), läuft es. dann. 32, 35, 38, 28 und nen kleinen binnen weniger Minuten.
> Ärger, ja. Ärger über die eigene Blödheit. Und probieren, machen, ...bis es läuft.
> Diese Art der Methodenoptimierung war bei den Lebendköfis nicht möglich....


 Vllt ist editiert.

Lg liac


----------



## vonda1909 (21. November 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. In meiner Jugend war Lebendköder noch erlaubt. Mehr gefangen habe ich damit auch nicht.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sieht man im größten Teil der Welt anders.
> Warum denkt man in Deutschland immer schlauer zu sein als alle anderen?
> 
> 
> ...


In Holland  ist es auch verboten!
Es gibt immer Leute die schei...auf Regeln. Was soll so etwas  ?
Und dann die wegsehen  und das nicht nur am Wasser.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2022)

wenn ihr nicht mit LK angeln wollt, dann macht es doch!
es soll doch keine Anordung  erlassen werden, die jemand dazu zwingt, die Blinker in die Tonne zu schmeißen .
Nur dann macht doch mal nicht den Fehler aus dem Nichtwollen, Verbote für andere abzuleiten.


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2022)

Hallo,


Thomas. schrieb:


> selbes Delikt andere Situation.





angler1996 schrieb:


> also muss der "Bestrafer " die Möglichkeit haben, unterschiedlich zu reagieren.


So ist das in einem Rechtsstaat geregelt.

Bei der Bemessung des Strafrahmens wird auf die jeweilige Situation und auf evtl. strafmildernde Umstände Rücksicht genommen.

Das ist aber was anderes als strafbares oder ordnungswidriges Verhalten einfach zu ignorieren.

Ich vermute mal Thomas hätte es vielleicht auch ungerecht gefunden, wenn die Polizisten beim nächsten der mit ü70 km/h erwischt worden wäre, einfach gesagt hätten:  "Fahr ruhig so weiter, das juckt uns gar nicht."

Und so fände ich es auch ungerecht, wenn ein Fischereiaufseher bei manchen Anglern Vergehen einfach dulden würde, bei anderen aber nicht.

Allerdings gilt zwar im Rechtsstaat : "Gleiches Recht für alle".

Anspruch auf gleiches Unrecht für alle, gibt es aber nicht.



daci7 schrieb:


> Ok, sehe ich eben nicht so.


Ist auch Dein gutes Recht.  Hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Ich fand es z.B. auch gerecht, wenn bei Auswahltests, Klassenarbeiten,  Abschlussprüfungen usw. alle die gleichen Aufgaben bekamen und nach dem gleichen Schema bewertet wurden.

Aber auch das kann man natürlich ganz anders sehen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2022)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> In Holland ist es auch verboten!


Ist in weiten Teilen Nordamerikas auch verboten, ebenso in Irland , in vielen Skandinavischen Gewässern usw.  usw. .

Allerdings dort m.W. nicht unbedingt aus den gleichen Gründen wie in DE, AUT oder CH.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. November 2022)

So sind wir nicht die einzigen auf der Welt.
Nun kommt ja die Zeit wo  mit Polenböllern gefischt wird  jeder  wie er mag


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ... Ein Kollege zuppelt ein Gummikrebslein über den Grund, und hat ordentlich Betrieb an seiner Leine, alles Ü30, bis Ü35. Bei mir: nüscht.
> ... . Wieder Gummikrebslein, und mit der richtigen Führung, und dem richtigen Bleikopf (was dann wieder zum Thema Farbe führt), läuft es. dann. 32, 35, 38, 28 und nen kleinen binnen weniger Minuten...


Petri, 
Das sind ja richtig grosse Strecken an langsam wachsenden Percidae. 

Ihr räumt da im Winterlager ja richtig ab, inkl. der beiden LebendköderfischAngler. 

Die grossen Barsche alle ordnungsgemäß verwertet und ordentlich den konzentrierten Bestand verringert... Oder rechtswidrig released!? 

Weil Zielfische passt und Größe auch.? 

Kommt jetzt auch ein schaaler Beigeschmack auf.....? 

R. S.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das sind ja richtig grosse Strecken an langsam wachsenden Percidae.


Da läge es dann aber am Gewässerbewirtschafter entsprechende Fanglimitierungen zu erlassen, wenn er das aus hegerischer Sicht für nötig hält.

Bei uns in der Gegend sind an einigen Gewässern die Tages- und Jahresmengen für Barsche limtiert worden, nachdem sich vorher einige Angler ziemlich hohe Entnahmemengen gegönnt haben.

Das war aber damals eben ganz legal, auch wenn  viele andere Angler diese Mengen für übertrieben hielten.

Wenn jetzt einer von denen trotzdem so viel entnehmen würde wie früher. könnte man den Fall schon anders beurteilen.


----------



## andyblub (22. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Die Umsetzung in der Praxis ist allerdings oft haarsträubend inkl. angedeutetem Herzstich und Haken mit Ködernadel unter die Haut ziehen. Diese Methodik und die eingangs beschriebene "Augenköderungung" habe ich mit kleinen Döbeln und Lauben selbst Ende der 90er auf dem Witterner Ruhrstück beobachten können. Ich war live nur ein paar Meter entfernt, die Fische sterben weiß Gott nicht sofort, zumindest die erwähnten Arten nicht (großer Einzelhaken, jeweils durch beide Augen durch). Ich scheiße keinen an, aber wäre in ernsthafter Überlegung einen Kontrolleur anzuscheißen, der sowas einfach durchgehen lässt, in seiner Funktion!



Wenn man über solche alternativen Umgehungsmethoden von schwarzen Schafen liest, stellt sich für mich ernsthaft die Frage, ob das Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs wirklich sinnvoll und praxistauglich ist. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Das wird heute noch genauso gehandhabt werden wie damals. Aus einem (ehemaligen?) Regelwerk (ich glaube, das stammt aus einem Paragraphen als man den lebenden Köderfisch mit Sondergenehmigung zu hegerischen Zwecken beantragen und nutzen konnte) stand etwas über die zulässige Anköderung: Lippenköderung oder am Rücken. Beides klingt für mich weitaus weniger bestialisch als die hier aufgeführten Varianten.


----------



## heinzi (22. November 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> war hier eigentlich schon raus, aber heinzi hats mir nochmal angetan.
> 
> ...


Das ist schön wenn ich deine Aufmerksamkeit gewinnen konnte. 
_MIR würde nie in den Sinn kommen WIDERWÄRTIG UND IMMER WIEDER MIT EINEM SCHLECHTEN GEWISSEN lebende Fische an nen Haken zu hängen mit dem Grund: Ja aber die fangen und ich nicht, jetzt muss ich das auch so machen?!?!?!?! _
Hierzu kann ich dir folgendes sagen. Als ich vor etwa 50 Jahren die Angelprüfung abgelegt habe waren die allgemeinen Meinungen, Informationen und Kenntnisstand zu Fischen insgesamt eine andere als heute. Da wurde noch das Angeln mit einem lebenden Köderfisch im Unterricht gezeigt und als probate Methode gelehrt. Irgendwie habe ich mich als Jugendlicher auch einige Male dazu verleiten lassen. Ich habe aber schnell gemerkt, das es mir viel Unbehagen verursacht und habe es aus dem Grund auch sehr schnell sein gelassen. Ich bin dann sehr rasch auf Kunstköder umgestiegen und habe des Nachts allerdings auch mal mit einem toten Köderfisch geangelt. 
Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das ich jemals neidisch auf meine Kollegen war die mehr oder größere Fische gefangen haben. Bin ich auch bis heute noch nicht. In Norwegen werde ich schon mal etwas nervös wenn die Kollegen gut fangen und ich nicht. Aber auch in Norwegen, wenn die einen oder anderen mit einem Überbeißsystem angeln, also mit lebenden Köderfisch, habe ich das ganze mit einem toten Köderfisch praktiziert und auch nicht schlechter gefangen. Mach ich bis heute so. 
Aber ich werde aus deinem Kommentar nicht so richtig schlau. Kannst du mal in 2-3 Sätzen sagen was jetzt der Inhalt deiner Message und wie deine Meinung insgesamt dazu ist und wie Du dich im vorliegenden Fall positionieren würdest?


----------



## Matthias_R (22. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri,
> Das sind ja richtig grosse Strecken an langsam wachsenden Percidae.
> 
> Ihr räumt da im Winterlager ja richtig ab, inkl. der beiden LebendköderfischAngler.
> ...


Meine Entnahmepraxis habe ich bereits beschrieben,  und Release ist hier nicht rechtswidrig. Rechtswidrig ist es, ausschließlich c+r zu betreiben. Ansonsten setzt man zurück, was man zurück setzen möchte, und entnimmt, was man entnehmen möchte. Der Kollege gestern entnahm nichts, ich 2.
Winterlager: eher nicht. Oder man hat ab September Winterlager. Aber auch im vergangenen Jahr gab es gute Fänge zu dieser Zeit, und im Jahr davor auch. Jedes Jahr scheint es mir (und nicht nur mir) ein bisschen besser. Allerdings kocht hier das Wasser auch vor Weißfisch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2022)

Dann würd' ich den Kollegen wegen Fangen ohne Verwertungs Absicht vllt. anzeigen. 

Wäre das keine Überlegung wert?! 

R. S.


----------



## Matthias_R (22. November 2022)

Sag bescheid, wenn Du in die Gegend kommst, ich würde dann auf Deinen Vorschlag zurück kommen.


----------



## Waidbruder (22. November 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> ... reissen Fische, nehmen alles mit, was sie bekommen können, stechen Meerforellen mit einer Forke auf dem Laichbett, lassen ihren Müll am Wasser, verjagen andere Angler...
> 
> Alles schon erlebt. Menschen ohne Gewissen gibt es leider garnicht so wenige. Bei Manchen helfen - leider - nur Verbote und drastische Bestrafungen.
> 
> ...


Bis auf das mit den Meerforellen habe ich diese Sachen alle auch schon erlebt. Und nicht nur einmal.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann würd' ich den Kollegen wegen Fangen ohne Verwertungs Absicht vllt. anzeigen.


Woher soll man wissen, dass der keine Verwertungsabsicht hatte?  Kann ja keiner Gedanken lesen.

Vielleicht waren  bei jedem einzelnen Fang auch Gründe vorhanden, genau diesen Fisch nicht zu entnehmen?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Woher soll man wissen, dass der keine Verwertungsabsicht hatte?  Kann ja keiner Gedanken lesen.
> 
> Vielleicht waren  bei jedem einzelnen Fang auch Gründe vorhanden, genau diesen Fisch nicht zu entnehmen?


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Ich gehe grundsätzlich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, aber z. B. bei Hechten nehme ich grundsätzlich nur welche von so 80 cm bis 90 cm mit. Darüber nur, wenn Bedarf da ist (selten, auch fängt man die nahe dem Meter schon auch nicht oft). Darunter eigentlich nur, wenn der Fisch stärker verletzt wäre, was eigentlich selten vorkommt, oder er ist schon 75 und ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen. Bei Forellen unter 35 cm gilt das Gleiche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (23. November 2022)

Was geht es andere an, was man mit dem Fisch vorhat, solange man es waidgerecht tut? (Also entweder schnell und möglichst schonend zurück, oder schnell abschlagen.)
Sind wir schon bei der Gedankenpolizei?


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Was mir zu den einzelnen Kommentaren einfällt ,
das schreib ich lieber nicht.

Am Filetiertisch in Dalmatien kam mal ein Tourist mit Frau und seinen Kindern daher, der hat gedacht ich verstehe kein Deutsch.

Oberlehrerton :

"Seht Euch diesen Jugoslawischen  Barbaren an.
Wie der diese schönen Tiere niedermetzelt.
Der war bestimmt im Krieg."

mir blieb die Spucke weg , konnte nichts dazu sagen

Aber böse gucken konnte ich 
wie verschreckte Hühner sind se wech gelaufen.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. November 2022)

Das Thema  war doch Plattfüße im Kanal?


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Nee, ! alte Kanalratten mit Plattfüßen und barbarischen Praktiken aus der "Vorzeit"


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> barbarischen Praktiken aus der "Vorzeit"



Die legendäre "Surfbrett-Maus"


----------



## Wurmbaader (23. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Nee, ! alte Kanalratten mit Plattfüßen und barbarischen Praktiken aus der "Vorzeit"


Dann hoffe ich mal für den der das sagt, daß er alle Vorschriften zu 100% umgesetzt und sich bei jeden Verstoß selbst Anzeigt. 
Insbesondere beim zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Arten, oder Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht. 
Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen 
Wurmbaader


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2022)

Der ganze Threat löst mittlerweile einen "Schalen Beigeschmack" aus. 
Überflüssig hält. 

Bin raus


----------



## ragbar (24. November 2022)

Deshalb


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die legendäre "Surfbrett-Maus"


ich find ja die Nr.10 gut,wegen der Angelhaltung. Leider haben die,wenn ich mal zum Surfen komme, immer den doofen Neo an.





#Süßes gegen Saures


----------



## Matthias_R (24. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die legendäre "Surfbrett-Maus"


Was ist das? Surfbrettmäuse kenne ich lediglich als sportliche Damen mit vorzugsweise knapper Bekleidung...


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2022)

Ganz einfach:

Man nehme ein flaches Stückchen Holz und versehe es vorne mit einer eingeschraubten Öse. Sowie auf der Unterseite mit einem Drillings-System (dieses auch mit starkem Edelstahldraht an der Öse befestigen, falls diese aus dem Holz ausreißen sollte) und einer Art von "Kielgewicht" (damit die Konstruktion nicht umkippt).

Dann nehme man eine lebendige Maus (selbst in ner Scheune etc. per Lebendfalle gefangen) und befestige sie fluchtsicher auf der Oberseite des Holzes (mit zwei Drahtschlingen etc. - dabei aber nicht erwürgen, soll ja Action machen). Das Holz sollte dazu natürlich passende "Nagerbreite" zwecks Naturantrieb haben (s. unten).

Dann bringe man das Ganze an hechtverdächtiger Stelle aus und lasse es topwaternd treiben - die Maus so fixieren, dass die Beine das Wasser erreichen können und einen Ruder- bzw. Paddeleffekt erzeugen (Brettbreiten-Wahl und gute Kieltarierung darum wichtig; s. oben).

Habe ich selbst keine Erfahrung mit und will das auch nicht testen.

Kenne aber ein paar Uraltvordere (nun an die 90 Jahre alt), die das dareinst mitunter praktiziert und ihrer Aussage nach nicht schlecht Hechte damit gefangen haben (als derlei noch niemand juckte). Die haben mir erzählt, wie das so vonstatten ging.

Entenküken haben aber auch die nicht eingesetzt, war denen dann doch irgendwie zu wüst.

Das waren noch die (Nachkriegs-) Zeiten, in denen manche Landwirtschaften bei uns Reiherbrust servierten und Feldschützen (die bewachten Felder mit der Knarre gegen Fressfeinde) massenhaft Raben- bzw. Elsternbeine auf dem Rathaus abgaben zwecks "Haxen-Prämie" (gab da irgendwie paar Pfennig pro Vogel).

Geile Vorstellung:

Einfach mal ins Rathaus latschen, den Damen da ne Kiste voller Kadaverteile aufn Tisch knallen und zum Zählen auffordern - und natürlich auch zum Löhnen (selbstverständlich gegen Quittung)


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dann nehme man eine lebendige Maus (selbst in ner Scheune etc. per Lebendfalle gefangen) und befestige sie fluchtsicher auf der Oberseite des Holzes (mit zwei Drahtschlingen etc. - dabei aber nicht erwürgen, soll ja Action machen). Das Holz sollte dazu natürlich passende "Nagerbreite" zwecks Naturantrieb haben (s. unten).


Ich halte das für eine Räuberpistole!
Das will ich sehen, die Maus hält bestimmt nicht still bei dieser "Operation" und sie wird entweder deine Finger kräftig zerbeißen, oder wenn du wie geschrieben, da meinst mit Draht ran zu gehen, einfach tot auf deinem Brettchen rumliegen, weil die Drahtschlaufen ihr alle Knochen gebrochen haben!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2022)

Klar, kann natürlich auch ne Story sein - die dazu diente, mich einst als Jungangler zu beeindrucken.

Das mit dem Beißen habe ich mich im Nachhinein dann auch gefragt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2022)

Irgendwie bekomme ich hier nen Server-Fehler? 

Speichert dasselbe x-mal?


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich hier nen Server-Fehler?
> 
> Speichert dasselbe x-mal?


Jo. Hab ich auch. 
Post wird trotzdem gepostet.
TechDoc 


Aber zur Maus. 
Die haben sicherlich nen Weg gefunden die Maus da adäquat anzubringen.   

Würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es die Verordnung zu der Haxenprämie noch gibt. 


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfach mal ins Rathaus latschen, den Damen da ne Kiste voller Kadaverteile aufn Tisch knallen und zum Zählen auffordern - und natürlich auch zum Löhnen (selbstverständlich gegen Quittung)


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2022)

Zuzutrauen wären es den beiden alten Kämpen durchaus - haben sich auch mit ca. 80 Jahren noch ne finale Hardcore-Alaska-Lachstour gegeben.

War aber nach vielen Malen ihre letzte, die Gesundheit machte dann altersbedingt doch nicht mehr mit.

Absolut keine Weicheier - und angeln (inkl. Renkenfischen in Bayern usw.) können die mal richtig gut.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> haben sich auch mit ca. 80 Jahren noch ne finale Hardcore-Alaska-Lachstour gegeben.


Never surrender. 
Kann man nur zusehen, dass man selbst bis nich mehr geht alles rausholt.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte das für eine Räuberpistole!
> Das will ich sehen, die Maus hält bestimmt nicht still bei dieser "Operation" und sie wird entweder deine Finger kräftig zerbeißen, oder wenn du wie geschrieben, da meinst mit Draht ran zu gehen, einfach tot auf deinem Brettchen rumliegen, weil die Drahtschlaufen ihr alle Knochen gebrochen haben!
> 
> Jürgen


In alten Angelbüchern finden sich hier und da Hinweise auf das Angeln mit lebender Maus, z.B. in W. Zeiske, Angle Richtig, 1959, 66ff.
Aber die Hinweise zum Anködern und Angeln mit dem Tierchen lesen sich sehr unpraktikabel: z.B. soll man wegen der Beissgefahr dicke Handschuhe anziehen, und An 'Bauch und Rücken je einen Drilling mit Dederonschlaufen festlegen' Das will ich mal sehen wie das bei so nem zarten quirligen Fluchtwesen gelingen soll.

Ich glaube Du hast recht: Lebendmaus ist weitgehend ein Mythos, der dann ungeprüft immer wieder in der Angelliteratur und Stammtischlegenden auftaucht und sich selbst fortgepflanzt hat.


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> In alten Angelbüchern finden sich hier und da Hinweise auf das Angeln mit lebender Maus, z.B. in W. Zeiske, Angle Richtig, 1959, 66ff.
> Aber die Hinweise zum Anködern und Angeln mit dem Tierchen lesen sich sehr unpraktikabel: z.B. soll man wegen der Beissgefahr dicke Handschuhe anziehen, und An 'Bauch und Rücken je einen Drilling mit Dederonschlaufen festlegen' Das will ich mal sehen wie das bei so nem zarten quirligen Fluchtwesen gelingen soll.
> 
> Ich glaube Du hast recht: Lebendmaus ist weitgehend ein Mythos, der dann ungeprüft immer wieder in der Angelliteratur und Stammtischlegenden auftaucht und sich selbst fortgepflanzt hat.


 am Haar , kann ich mir schon vorstellen


----------



## Frankenstone (24. November 2022)

Komisch, irgendwas irritiert mich hier. Und zwar das sich quasi niemand über Lebedfische zum posen mit Abhakmatte aufregt um des puren angelns und posen Willens.
Die Diskussion ist aber so alt wie das Ei und das Huhn.
Die Asiaten glauben an das Karma. Da achte ich schon so ein bissl drauf also angle ich nicht unbedingt sinnlos auf Fische die ich gar nicht essen vill.
Töte auch nicht unbedingt sinnlos..., muss man aber für nen toten Köfi. Wenn man nix damit fängt ist das dann schlechtes Karma.
Mit nem lebenden hätte man zumindest 2 Optionen auf schlechtes Karma...
Hatte das Glück in BaWü zu wohnen damals als der lebende dort zumindest nach Fischereigesetz noch erlaubt war. So ziemlich eines der letzten oder das letzte Bundesland war das damals.
Brachte nicht unbedingt Vorteil. Tote gingen auch gut, nur frisch müssen sie sein ist meine Überzeugung und Erfahrung.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Hatte das Glück in BaWü zu wohnen damals als der lebende dort zumindest nach Fischereigesetz noch erlaubt war. So ziemlich eines der letzten oder das letzte Bundesland war das damals.


Steht heute noch in der Landesfischereiverordnung BW.
In der Praxis wird dies allerdings wohl keinen Belang mehr haben, weil die Gründe für diese Ausnahmeregelung wohl vor keinem Gericht mehr Bestand hätten.
Du bist also in BW genauso dran wie anderswo.

(3) *Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt*. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen.

Eine Auslegung des zweiten Satz, ist z.B. wenn ein Gewässer stark verkrautet ist, dann kann der Fischereiberechtigte das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi erlauben.
Wird wohl heute niemand mehr machen, bzw. hätte vor einem Richter keinen Bestand als plausibler Grund.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> .b. den Haken durch beide Augen gestochen damit er besser hält...


Ja das hat unser Fischer an seinen Langleinen auch gemacht - aber die waren schon 
sonnengetrocknet - einen lebenden Fisch so anzuködern glaube ich kaum -
da lebt er nicht mehr lange .


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ie Maus hält bestimmt nicht still bei dieser "Operation"


na sicher nicht alle die es gemacht haben , einschlieslich ich , werden das 
selbe berichten - erst hat sie mir in die Hand gepinkelt und dann verdammt 
schmerzhaft in den Fingergebissen und keiner hat diese alte Methode ein zweites mal
angewendet .


----------



## Waidbruder (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> In alten Angelbüchern finden sich hier und da Hinweise auf das Angeln mit lebender Maus, z.B. in W. Zeiske, Angle Richtig, 1959, 66ff.
> Aber die Hinweise zum Anködern und Angeln mit dem Tierchen lesen sich sehr unpraktikabel: z.B. soll man wegen der Beissgefahr dicke Handschuhe anziehen, und An 'Bauch und Rücken je einen Drilling mit Dederonschlaufen festlegen' Das will ich mal sehen wie das bei so nem zarten quirligen Fluchtwesen gelingen soll.
> 
> Ich glaube Du hast recht: Lebendmaus ist weitgehend ein Mythos, der dann ungeprüft immer wieder in der Angelliteratur und Stammtischlegenden auftaucht und sich selbst fortgepflanzt hat.


In einem alten Angelbuch fand ich seinerzeit noch bebildert den lebenden Frosch als Köder.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> In einem alten Angelbuch fand ich seinerzeit noch bebildert den lebenden Frosch als Köder.


Richtig. Im genannten Zeiske empfiehlt er allerdings tote Frösche, insbesondere für Döbel und Rapfen, grössere Exemplare für Hecht als 'vorzügliche' Köder.
Hier völlig kontextlos ein Bild meines Lieblingsfeuerzeuges auf zufällig gewähltem Hintergrund:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ich bin mir auch sicher, von der Lebendfrosch Variante gelesen zu haben, aber ich kann jetzt nicht die ganze Bib durchforsten. Ich glaube aber mich an eine Passage eines englischen Autors aus den 50ern zu erinnern, der den Lebendfrosch 'widerlich' fand, den Totfrosch aber Prima. Auch Zeiske fand deutliche Worte hinsichtlich der Lebenden Ködermaus. 

Frosch als Köder oder als Nachbildung kann ich mir Jahreszeitlich/Gewässerabhängig als sehr fängig vorstellen.


----------



## feko (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig. Im genannten Zeiske empfiehlt er allerdings tote Frösche, insbesondere für Döbel und Rapfen, grössere Exemplare für Hecht als 'vorzügliche' Köder.
> Hier völlig kontextlos ein Bild meines Lieblingsfeuerzeuges auf zufällig gewähltem Hintergrund:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja an die illustration erinner ich mich auch.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2022)

ja , ja , die Alten watt die für´n Mist jemacht ham  
nicht weil sie bekloppt waren sondern weil sie nicht die Mittel wie 
Spinnrollen hatten , die Rute ist in der Regel im Wald gewachsen .
Ja von einem Großonkel habe ich ein Mäusegeschirr geschenkt bekommen .
War ganz simpel aus Litzendraht gelötet , man steckte den Kopf der Maus 
durch den Ring , dann ging das Geschirr nach hinten und über den Rücken ,
so weit ganz einfach aber den Verschluss unter dem Bauch zu schließen -
auweh das war ihre Chance zu beißen , am Ende des Geschirrs war je ein 
Doppelhaken und über dem Kopf ein Einzelhaken angelötet . 
Nein damit ist man nicht rum gewandert - die Stelle eines guten Hechtes 
war bekannt und der Biß kam sofort .
Schlechtes Gewissen ? nö mit meine 14 Jährchen habe ich sicher mehr gelitten
als das Mäuschen .


----------



## rhinefisher (25. November 2022)

Lebende Säugetiere zu verwenden, finde ich absolut wiederlich, traue mir aber durchaus zu, das mit 14 ganz genauso gemacht zu haben.. .
Frösche? Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich ein Vid gesehen, da wies der Protagonist ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass in seinem Bundesstaat der lebende Frosch als Köder erlaubt und durchaus gängig sei.. .
Aber auch Reptilien/Amphibien würde ich nicht anködern.
Bei Fischen sehe ich das allerdings ganz anders; früher hab ich nen Gründling vorsichtig durch die Nase gehakt, ne Made drüber, und dann durfte der ne Stunde schwimmen. Falls in dieser Zeit kein Biß erfolgte, durfte der wieder zurück in die Freiheit und der Nächste war dran.
Dank des fehlenden Frontallappens halte ich das für ethisch vertretbar.
Für nicht vertretbar halte ich es, einen Fisch zu töten um einen Anderen zu fangen.

Letztlich kann ich die meisten hier vetretenen Ansichten halbwegs nachvollziehen - irgendwie haben alle ein wenig Recht.....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. November 2022)

Lebend - Biss - tot !


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja , ja , die Alten watt die für´n Mist jemacht ham
> nicht weil sie bekloppt waren sondern weil sie nicht die Mittel wie
> Spinnrollen hatten , die Rute ist in der Regel im Wald gewachsen .
> Ja von einem Großonkel habe ich ein Mäusegeschirr geschenkt bekommen .
> ...



In meiner seelig Zivizeit, anno dazumal auf einer Vogelschutzwarte, da wart ich der Hüter der Mäusezucht. Und so begab es sich, dass einige Mäuschen einen Ausflug an den örtlichen Wiesengraben machten und dort Schwimmunterricht nahmen. Leider kam der Unhold, der Böse, in Form eines Hechtes aus grausigen Tiefen und machte dem lieben Mäuschen den Garaus. Doch ich, Hüter der Mäuse und nicht feige, nahm sogleich den Kampf auf und führte den Unhold seiner gerechten Strafe zu, auf dass er nie wieder harmlose Mäuse fräße...


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Zum Thema: Es wird nahezu flächendeckend nach wie vor von "den Alten" mit lebigen Fischen geangelt, wenn keiner guckt oder sie sich relativ sicher sind, dass keine Kontrolle kommt. Und selbst wenn eine kommt, kennt man sich häufig und das Kontrollorgan übersieht großzügig, dass die Pose sich bewegt.

Und wisst ihr was: Ich würde es genauso machen. Ich bin aber kein Naturköderangler mehr, ich tue mir das Gematsche mit Würmern, Maden, lebigen und toten Fischen und Teilen davon nur dann an, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt. Also beim Stippen (wobei Kunstmaden gut funktionieren, aber schmaddrig ist man eh durch das Futter) und Aale angeln oder auf Platte...alles andere, was mich interessiert, geht auch mit Kunstködern...und wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. Hab keinen Bock auf tote Maden im Kühlschrank, flüchtende Würmer, gammlige vergessene Tauwürmer, schimmligen Mais und ähnliche Biowaffen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2022)

Mit blutig-verschleimten Händen nach dem Fang sich durch die Haare gehen.

gibt nix besseres was einen beim Angeln eins mit der Natur werden lässt.


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit blutig-verschleimten Händen nach dem Fang sich durch die Haare gehen.
> 
> gibt nix besseres was einen beim Angeln eins mit der Natur werden lässt.


ich dachte, Du würdest die Leber vom Aal sofort nach dem Fang noch warm verzehren?


----------



## Snâsh (28. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ich dachte, Du würdest die Leber vom Aal sofort nach dem Fang noch warm verzehren?


Er saugt die auch raus. Was Deniz einmal im Mund hat, hat keine Überlebenschance!


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Er saugt die auch raus. Was Deniz einmal im Mund hat, hat keine Überlebenschance!


dazu stelle ich besser keine Fragen! Abgründe tuen sich auf;-))


----------



## Snâsh (28. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> dazu stelle ich besser keine Fragen! Abgründe tuen sich auf;-))


Mach ich auch nicht mehr. Ich kenne ihn halt persönlich..... 
Ich wette das mit der rohen Leber ist sein Erfolgsgeheimnis und der wahre Grund für seinen Durchhaltewillen. Der geht halt ans Wasser wenn es außer JKC niemanden mehr gibt der das mitmacht.


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2022)

nur weil mir in meiner Winterjacke auf den Buhnen zu warm war bist du nun so gemein zu mir!!!11


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Angeln dient nicht der Unterhaltung sondern der Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln


Oh...ich geh angeln, weil ich das kurze Zucken in der Rute beim Biss mag. Diesen kleinen Adrenalinstoß, wenn es leicht tockt. Und das Gefühl, wenn sich ein vermeintlicher Hänger als solide großer Fisch herausstellt. Und wenn man sich was ausdenkt, und es funktioniert.
Oder die Spannung, wenn es am anderen Ende heftig zieht, was jetzt herauskommen möge....
Erst dann kommt die Entscheidung, entnehmen oder zurücksetzen. Und die eventuelle Verwertung. Die darf dann mit gebotener Sorgfalt erfolgen, man darf ne Delikatesse draus machen.


----------



## Snâsh (29. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nur weil mir in meiner Winterjacke auf den Buhnen zu warm war bist du nun so gemein zu mir!!!11


Nur ein bisschen zu warm. Oh hast du mich damit genervt!


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich bin aber kein Naturköderangler


Ja so outet man sich als Vollblutspinner   - im positiven Sinn .
verdammt nun bin ich in den falschen Tröt jerutscht    - es geht um Gummifische


----------



## silverfish (6. Dezember 2022)

Wenn Petra in den 70ern und 80ern bei uns Mäuschen gespielt hätten, wären sie auch mit nem Drilling im Kreuze baden gegangen.
 Ach übrigens. Ich schrieb es schon mehrfach .Fische sind gar nicht in der Lage Schmerz zu empfinden. Das Zucken wird nervlich ausgelöst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> .Fische sind gar nicht in der Lage Schmerz zu empfinden.



P€TA findet aber immer noch "Wissenschaftler"  die zB mit Säureinjektionen das Gegenteil "beweisen".


----------



## plinse (6. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Oh...ich geh angeln, weil ich das kurze Zucken in der Rute beim Biss mag. Diesen kleinen Adrenalinstoß, wenn es leicht tockt. Und das Gefühl, wenn sich ein vermeintlicher Hänger als solide großer Fisch herausstellt. Und wenn man sich was ausdenkt, und es funktioniert.
> Oder die Spannung, wenn es am anderen Ende heftig zieht, was jetzt herauskommen möge....
> Erst dann kommt die Entscheidung, entnehmen oder zurücksetzen. Und die eventuelle Verwertung. Die darf dann mit gebotener Sorgfalt erfolgen, man darf ne Delikatesse draus machen.


Du hast das Zitat sehr knapp abgeschnitten.

Letztendlich ist angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht zumindest in den Bundeslängern, in denen ich unterwegs bin, verboten.

Je "schlauer/spitzfindiger" der einzelne denkt, an den Regeln drehen zu müssen, desto eher bringt er das Angeln als solches in Verruf.

Ich habe auch die Angelgeräte meines Opas geerbt, zur zeitlichen Einordnung, der Gute ist seit über 40 Jahren unter der Erde, ich tippe drauf, dass mit dem Equipment das letzte Mal so vor 45-50 Jahren geangelt wurde, besonders intensiv aber in der Nachkriegszeit. Wer zur Ernährung der Familie mit nicht untersetzten Rollen und Bambusrute los zog, der hat dann auch mal ne Maus dran gebunden ABER der hatte auch keine Allyren auf "Zielfische", die Verwertungsabsicht stand außer Zweifel und die Maus hatte vorher im Speicher "geräubert" 

Klar macht mir das Angeln auch mehr Spaß als im Supermarkt die Fischtheke zu plündern, andererseits bin ich in der Küche "frei genug", aus dem Fang des Tages was leckeres zu machen und wenn ein Hecht denkt, statt eines Zanders beißen zu müssen, dann muss ich halt mit ein paar mehr Gräten klar kommen, aber es wird schon kein Muffmolch sein, der auf den Blinker geht 

Letztendlich dreht es sich ja hier gerade ums Raubfisch angeln - das sind alles keine Pazifisten, die da beißen - dem entsprechend sind auch immer mal wieder Fische blöd gehakt, so wie die sich die Harken teils rein hauen und das schließt auch Fische außerhalb des Küchenfensters nicht aus, die dann einfach verangelt werden (Haken kommt durchs Auge wieder raus und so Spassies).

Auf der Basis halte ich es mit dem Küchenfenster und sollte es mal übermäßig beißen, dann stelle ich das Angeln auch ein, bevor ich mein privates Zeitfenster ausgeschöpft habe - einfach bemessen daran, was ich gescheit nutzen kann. Klar kann man immer noch einen Fisch filetieren und einfrieren aber am Anfang des Angeltages setze ich keinen gescheiten Küchenfisch zurück und am Ende des Tages muss ich auch damit rechnen, dass der nächste Fisch zum zurück setzen ggf. nicht taugt 

VG, Eike


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> mit Säureinjektionen


Und dann soviel, dass sogar ein toter Fisch wieder zucken würde


----------

